# MSI Z77 MPOWER Overclocking Giveaway



## el gappo

Been a while since I ran my daily rig with a big OC but it was probably a thuban around 4.7 on single stage. Think I folded on a bulldozer over 5ghz for a while but my ss started crying.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Highest achieved for daily use = i5 2500k @ 5ghz using Noctua NH-D14
For hwbot stuff = Cellery 352 @ 7.6ghz using ln2 and F1 Dark Extreme


----------



## driftingforlife

US only


----------



## battlecryawesome

This is cool,
1. My 2600K at 4.995
ram almost 2000 88820
http://d1ebmxcfh8bf9c.cloudfront.net/u29412/image_id_708505.jpeg

heres it is under dry ice
http://hwbot.org/submission/2246512_battlecryawesome_cpu_frequency_core_i7_2600k_5754.24_mhz

2. 3570K @ 4.843.31and my ram is running at 2680 11 12 12 34 Here is a air bm for proof.
http://d1ebmxcfh8bf9c.cloudfront.net/u29412/image_id_829775.jpg

Here it is under LN2 cpuz

http://hwbot.org/submission/2294764_battlecryawesome_cpu_frequency_core_i5_3570k_6376.32_mhz


----------



## derickwm

Highest 24/7 OC was probably on my Intel i7 3930k @4.7Ghz.


----------



## Mikecdm

Highest 24/7 daily use was an i7 920 at 4.3ghz.


----------



## Sevada88

The link to MSI's MPower page is not working, here is the correct one

http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z77-MPOWER.html


----------



## hammerforged

Highest 24/7 Stable OC is my 2600k @ 5.0ghz and 1.44v


----------



## dandu5

highest oc was 5.0ghz on a i5-2500k with a nh-d14 (24/7)
but i lowered it to 4,2ghz since I didnt had the demand for it.


----------



## Eustia

Highest 24/7 OC was my Intel i7 3960X @5.0Ghz

LLC Medium + 0.135v Core Liquid Cooling with C3/6 enable


----------



## masterinput

The link works now. They have a microsite dedicated to the new board.









http://us.msi.com/service/Z77_Mpower/


----------



## veblen

Highest 24/7 OC is a 2600K at 4.8GHz.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Intel i7 920 at 3.8Ghz for 24/7 folding for over a month now.

Highest achieved was 4.0Ghz and stock is 2.66Ghz


----------



## NewHighScore

OMG I would be the happiest man in the world if I were to win this.

My highest overclock avhieved for everyday use was 4.8 GHz with my i5 2500k @ 1.42vcore.


----------



## silvrr

Currently running 4.9 stable with my 2500K after a ton of voltage.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2454796
(more voltage than that to be folding stable too, lol.


----------



## adridu59

i7 930 @3.03 GHz 24/7 for now.









Memory can't handle further overclock...


----------



## Swisser

i5 2500K @ 5.0 GHz.


----------



## Sqrldg

Building a new rig now to overclock. Running my P7450 at stock 2.13 GHz.


----------



## 3930K

US50 but no Europe


----------



## bgineng

Highest 24/7 OC is 3770k @ 4.6 GHz.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Back when I had a single stage, I ran my i7 970 at 4.8GHz for a daily. Now, I'm running a 3770K at 4.8GHz.

Highest clock hit was 7.6GHz or so with an FX8150 on LN2.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkwasny*
> 
> Answer the below question and you will be entered to win a MSI Z77 MPOWER!
> What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
> Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at.


CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K

Highest clock achieved for everyday 24/7 use is 4.6GHz that requires 1.344 volts.


----------



## Snyderman34

CPU is an i5-2500K. I've got it overclocked to 4GHz on stock voltage and it's stable 24/7


----------



## pkkawakitty

CPU is 2600k @ 4.9ghz for daily use.


----------



## Bonkers

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
I5 2500k at 4.2 for daily use. Would go higher but general consensus is that my motherboard isnt made for OC'ing at all so i dont want to push it at all. Would love a new mobo to push it a little further.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> US only


*sigh*

one would think this is an international forum wand MSI being an international company. Yet every competition if for either US only or US and Canada.


----------



## Nethermir

i5-2500k running at 4.7 ghz for daily use.


----------



## kow_ciller

I had my intel 3930k at 5.1ghz on water for daily use.

Highest clocks I've done were 7ghz on an AMD 965 with a buddy of mine.


----------



## 100cotton

I've had my i5 2500k at 5.0ghz for awhile. Kicked it back a bit to hopefully make the chip last a bit longer. I'm not sure when I'll be able to upgrade again.


----------



## Revained Mortal

My highest overclock I do for daily use is on my Phenom II x4 955 @ 4.2 GHz.


----------



## Rasparthe

Been a long time since I've actually overclocked a daily rig, get those kicks subzero now. But the one I remember being the most proud of was 4.4Ghz i7-860 on a Tpower i55. Probably what started me down the dark road of overclocking addiction.


----------



## ajresendez

i7-2600k @ 4.5Ghz daily


----------



## KorporalKoolAid

I normally run 5.2GHZ on my Intel Core i7 2700k (H100) for everyday uses!


----------



## Buzzin92

In! Could do with getting a higher overclock for Folding!









Intel Core i7 3770k 4.4Ghz Daily, Highest achieved is 4.9GHz but unstable (Limited voltage options and high temps)


----------



## RJ_985

Highest Everyday use = 4.8Ghz on i5 2500k

Unfortunately takes alot of juice to be 24/7 stable. Low temps under water tho!


----------



## goldbranch

i5 3570k 4.5Ghz for daily gaming use.


----------



## Frankrizzo

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K @4.6 I am getting a better power supply so I may be able to get higher OC.


----------



## lets overclock

i7 3770K 4.4 ALL THE TIME! on air http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2438915


----------



## Clockwerk

Currently running an i5 2500k at 4.8 for 24/7 using a custom WC loop. Have it stable at 5.0 but it gets a little greedy with the voltage so I dropped it back to 4.8


----------



## Callumpy

Ive got a 3570k I got for my birthday, ive only ever oc'd to 4GHz so far. Its sat under a Antec Kuhler and I only saw temps of around 50 degrees


----------



## victorzamora

I've been running an FX4100 at 4.4GHz pretty consistently. However, I've been DROOLING over a Z77 board but haven't had the money. This would do it for me. Make a broke college kid happy! Good luck to all with this giveaway.


----------



## black snow

Highest OC I have on my i7-2700K is 4.8Ghz using H100, and on my i7-3930K is just 4.2Ghz.


----------



## banging34hzs

MY 2500K @ 4.5 for over 12 hours on Prime95 using my P67A-GD65 on air..

Have gone water cooled since then and have yet to push this chip any more.


----------



## reggiesanchez

Highest oc for daily use is 2500k ran it @ 5.4 24/7 for a while. Cooling was a cheap water block with a radiator out of the window. Highest Oc was around 6.9ghz with a 965 b.e.


----------



## echobeach01

Running a 2600K at 1.4v and gettin 4.8 GHZ


----------



## HPE1000

i7 960 @ 4ghz


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

On 2 of my i5-2500k's, 4.4GHz on air (CM 212+).
On my i7-965, 4.0GHz on water.
On my Q6700, 3.6GHz on air (Zalman 9600+)
On my i7-2700k, 4.0GHz on stock cooler (Can't wait to hit 4.8 to 5.0GHz on an as yet delivered water cooling system).


----------



## chrischoi

i5-2500k - 4.3ghz

Easy and works for me. I'd try for higher if it wasn't for my Sabertooth.


----------



## silvergoat

Intel i5-2550k running maxxed at 4.6Ghz since I built the system earlier this year.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

In please.

My highest Overclock for 24/7 daily use is my current OC of 4.6GHz at 1.28v On my Ivy Bridge 3570K Core i5 CPU

I have gone up to 5.0GHz but required to much vcore to be stable.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## lurker2501

i5 2500k at 4.7 Ghz


----------



## nubbinator

AMD Athlon II X3 445 unlocked to a Phenom II X4 B45 and clocked to 3.72GHz on air. I haven't tried with my i5 yet, but I will soon.


----------



## Dirkonis

FX-4100 at 4.1 Ghz. Using it all day like that until I get it under water.


----------



## jojojonny22

Just got my i5 3570k to 4.7ghz. Thanks!


----------



## bryanisleet

i5 2500k at 4.5ghz with antec 620.


----------



## CaptainChaos

i5 3570k @ 4.7 GHZ


----------



## cssorkinman

4.8 GHz 2600k , MSI P67 gd-65


----------



## llamaboiz

P4 [email protected] on MS-6728 (in the days before water), got to 3.6 but it became unstable once i clicked on anything on the desktop









Now have a i7 3770k on Z77 Mpower @ 4.2 w/oc genie but just put it together yesterday so it hasn't even been 24/1 yet








'


----------



## kj1060

I am sad to say I have yet to overclock, I keep pushing it off to later.









i7-3930K @ stock.


----------



## dejahboi

Running a i5-3750k @ 4.2Ghz... Anything after I can't get it stable ;/


----------



## reezin14

Haven't ordered the rest of parts for sig rig so.But I was able to get my q9550 up to 3.9 awhile back.


----------



## Melosaiyan

i7 3770k - 4.6ghz with an H100.

It's pretty fast stuff


----------



## hak8or

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?

It was 3.7 Ghz Q6600 on a 680i lt motherboard. My cooling was a long verticle copper pipe with water spilling over the sides of the pipe, and I had it like that for a few weeks. After a while I had to move the computer to another room and get a normal radiator, but every since then I wasn't able to overclock even 100 mhz.







Even after getting a 680i, still a no go.

The worst part? I seem to have lost the pictures of my cooling setup because of my youthful self not knowing how to properly organize pictures.


----------



## rdr09

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at

Highest overclock achieved for everyday use is 4.5 GHz.

CPU type: Intel i7 2700K/ highest clock speed achieved - 5.0 GHz


----------



## Killermod1

I achieved 4.8GHz on my 2500K but use 4.6GHz for 24/7 use... with a Corsair H100 my max temps on full load are75c.... Thanks for the opportunity that board looks amazing. Never owned a MSI motherboard but have a GTX 560 TI Twin Frozr II and love it. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## iCrap

My highest OC is probably 4.8ghz on my 2500k, with an AsRock Extreme3 Gen3


----------



## SimpleTech

3770k - 4.4GHz (stock voltage) using a Noctua NH-D14

Going to try higher when I get another fan. Using one at the moment.


----------



## thepoopscooper

i havent overclocked my CPU, but it is an AMD A6-3650 quad core, and runs at 2.6ghz stock


----------



## jach11

2500k,4.8Ghz @ 1.47v


----------



## mdatmo

Currently rocking 4.7 on a 3930k on an MSI GD45.


----------



## crashdummy35

Big clocks in this thread make my old Q6600 look puny....









ANSWER

CPU: Intel Q6600
Mobo: Gigabyte EP45-UD3R
Cooler: Prolimatech Megahalems

*My 24/7 daily clocks are* 3.8 GHz on air using a Megahalems and 2 Yate Loons. That's the highest I can safely go on air.

My "winter" clocks are 3.93 GHz but, it's too hot to run those 24/7 year round down here in Texas on air.

Also, good luck everyone.


----------



## n1helix

4.5GHz on a 3770K.


----------



## Xyxyll

Highest everyday OC is a 2700k at 4.7GHz. Hoping to change that soon!


----------



## ShadowSkill

I overclocked an old Phenom process.. Phenom X4 9850 stock 2.5ghz Overclocked to 3.5ghz @ 1.4v.. I miss that processor to be honest


----------



## Mr357

AMD Phenom II X4 960T @ 4.1GHz

Ran Cinebench, wPrime, SuperPi, and Prime 95 just fine


----------



## EpicPie

4GHz 24/7 all day every day on my i5-750.


----------



## The_chemist21

Highest 24/7 stable overclock was my I7 2600k 5ghz @ 1.44v watercooled ( ek supreme hf + Ex480 ) on a Asus p8p67 WS Revolution.


----------



## Mithrandir8

My everyday overclocked speed is 4.9 GHz on my 2600k.

I've overclocked to a maximum of 5 GHz but the voltages required were higher than I liked so I bumped it down for everyday use.

Thanks!


----------



## ?Dirty?

highest O.C was 3.6ghz on Pll 955


----------



## Ecks9T

my previous setup: i7-920 @ 4.2 Ghz w/ 1.37v, right now sitting with a i3-2100 @ stock


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> US only


This.


----------



## Dankal

4.7 Ghz on Air for 4100k. Still going strong.


----------



## NITRO1250

i7 3770k @ 4.2ghz. Every day rendering and gaming usage. It isn't a huge difference, but it is stable and fast


----------



## funfortehfun

My Phenom II X6 1100T at a measly 4.0 GHz munching up 1.45V. Default speed was 3.3GHz.


----------



## ikem

1090t @ 4.4ghz. Awesome board MSI


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Highest 24/7 was an I5 750 @ 3.8ghz


----------



## Bielijbog

I run my 3570K at 4.4Ghz. Could probably try to push it harder, but it's sufficient for my everyday use.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Running 4+2phase MSI board with 4.5Ghz. Ran 4.6GHz once on my i5-2500k but basically no need to run over 4.5Ghz for daily use. Running 4.5Ghz @ 1.296V which I find to be pretty darn good of a chip. Had it @ 4.5Ghz for a good 8months now....

I'm in the market for a new mobo, definitely in!


----------



## Rebelord

Highest 24/7 stable overclock: My current rig.

1090t at 4.0Ghz, in a 990FXa-UD7. Using a H100 for cooling.


----------



## bfromcolo

Phenom II 840 at 4 Ghz, although I knocked it back to 3.7 due to heat and fear my cheap board would fry.

I could really use a refresh...


----------



## Lime

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?

3.8GHz

Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at.

LGA775, 4.2 GHz


----------



## Erick Silver

Highest Overclock: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3.8Ghz 1.425v on a GA-890FXA-UD5 with GSkill 2x4GB 1600Mhz RIpjaws X


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

4.8GHz on i5-2500k with an ASRock Extreme4 Gen3, 8gigs DDR3 1866 Gskil Sniper Ram, and a Corsair h70 everyday use OC


----------



## duox

i5 2500k at 4.4 ghz , terrible I know but I am in.


----------



## Marioshi

4.0 Ghz on 4 cores on my Intel LGA 1155 socket Ivy Bridge i5-3570 (non-k)

Highest is 4.2 ghz on 1 core.


----------



## OverClocker55

I own the I5 2500K
I got it to 4ghz on the MSI P67-GD65 and ASRock Z77 Pro4-M.
4Ghz is the highest I have gotten it to using the Corsair H60


----------



## friend'scatdied

4.5GHz, Intel Core i5-2500K, NH-D14.


----------



## amtbr

Highest OC is my i7 920 at 4.2ghz at 1.30v, I run it at 1.25 at 4ghz. Thanks!


----------



## TinDaDragon

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use? 4.3Ghz

CPU: Intel Core i5 3570k

Highest clock: 4.3Ghz due to temperature


----------



## SchmoSalt

I've been running my Q6600 @ 3.15Ghz for the past 2 years at least. I would push it higher but my heatsink isn't good enough for the job and I want this chip to last.


----------



## cheenou77

My highest overclock was turbo boost! I7-2600K turbo boost to 3.8. Woo hoo!


----------



## TheRic89

Phenom II X4 955 @4ghz for everyday, also highest.


----------



## Atistab

What's your highest 24/7 overclock? 4.69GHz
Intel i5-3570k Been running this stable since I built my rig in July.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Highest Daily :

2600K @ 4801.51 w/ 1.425v


----------



## dman1101

q6600 3.5ghz thanks for the chance


----------



## GUnit

My everyday clock speed is 3049Mhz on a Pentium4 3.06B (sl6pg).
Yes that's slightly under stock speed, but the socket 423 motherboard with 100Mhz FSB is overclocked to 132.6Mhz FSB in order to get the CPU to that speed. Of course I'm using a 423 to 478 adapter for those wondering how I have a 478 socket CPU install on that motherboard.
More details are in the sig rig listing.


----------



## bowness437

AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE 125W C3 Revision /4.1GHz


----------



## jay2nice000

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
i2500k 5.0ghz at 1.49v for daily w/ folding

when im not folding i bring it down to 5.0 at 1.47


----------



## OregonSlacker

i7 3770k OC'd 4.2ghz for everyday use
Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Diandathu

2600k I7 at 4.5ghz normal use


----------



## Derp

My highest overclock would be my i7 920 running at 3.6Ghz on default voltages. I'm too much of a pansy to run this old chip at 4Ghz 24/7, the extra voltage and heat wasn't worth it to me.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Saiyansnake

I've run my 1055t @ 4.2GHZ 24/7 stable.


----------



## HobieCat

Highest overclock for daily use was my 2600k at 4.8ghz.

I know my profile says Canada, but I have a US residence too, so I hope that qualifies me.


----------



## JCha0s

My highest was 4.0 GHz !!!







It was an AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE !!


----------



## silverh20

with my asus sabertooth p67, i5-2500k and my own custom external watercooling rack i run 5.3 Ghz @ 1.59v and 53 multi and get normal use load temps of 40-60 C and idle of 35 - 45 C

video of my rig here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqjY6bZ5FG0


----------



## chancewar

A AMD Phenom II X4 965 overclocked to 3.8 ghz.


----------



## Bigm

i5 2500k at 5Ghz, man I miss that baby.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2296604


----------



## Rubers

Intel i5-2500k and the highest overclock is [email protected] 1.31v as per my sig


----------



## Aparition

Highest i7 3770k @ 4.7Ghz for everyday on an air cooler








Little toasty during the stress testing but regular use no problem.


----------



## conntick

1100t 4.2ghz. But if i get that board I'll def buy a 3770k and hopefully get somewhere around 5.0ghz


----------



## TheHarvman313

My 3570K is at 4.5 GHz using 1.32 V


----------



## kjohnson28

Highest OC 4.5 I tried is a Intel I5 2500 for 24-7 use. Thanks


----------



## disintegratorx

My highest overclock has been 3.68ghz on my i7-950.


----------



## F1ynn

My highest was 5Ghz and i would go higher but id rather not pop my cpu untill i can afford a better cooling unit. this board would be a dream and a much needed! (2 ram ports on my current mobo died )


----------



## gears2head84

My sig rig runs at 3.6ghz daily and it is a Phenom II 940 on a Foxconn Destroyer. Would love to upgrade and this board would be a good base for my next upgrade.


----------



## kdon

i5-2500k @ 5.0GHz, cooled by XSPC Rasa block.


----------



## oats2012

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?

4.0 GHZ on AMD Phenom 1100t for 24/7 use

4.2 ghz but cpu cooler couldn't handle it for full loads

I know its an old chip although it does all i currently need, but hopefully get to upgrade in the near future


----------



## Rickles

2500k only up to 4.8 ghz for everday, voltage was too high but booted into win7 @ 5 ghz


----------



## Wattser93

4.6GHz 24/7 on an i5 2500K with a 212+.

If I win it'll give me an excuse to step up to a 3770K and liquid cooling.









Thank you for the chance to all involved!


----------



## Fett4Real

4.2 ghz on my 8150 Bulldozer


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Highest I have had for a daily overclock is my i7-920 @ 3.2 because I don't really need to go to high. Never tried for the highest I can get but if I get another build then a suicide run is in the future.


----------



## seechay

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use? I use 4.4 because my room starts to heat up if I go any higher than that
Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at.
I have an i7 2600k and have achieved 5.2ghz on air, but I usually keep it at 4.4 and it runs default at 3.4


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Highest stable 24/7 OC is 3.8GHz on an Intel Core i7 860 Lynnfield Processor with my Asus P7P55D-E Deluxe mobo


----------



## frazboyz101

cpu : Intel i7 960 @ 3.2ghz
Never needed to over clock. It has never maxed out. Will be overclocking it soon to around 4ghz.


----------



## sganjam91

4.1 ghz @ 1.17V on STOCK cooling yeah baby!

on an i5 2500k btw stock at 3.3 ghz.

I'd love an Mpower board I'm still using an old p67


----------



## Ben the OCer

My highest stable OC for 24/7 use was with my i5 3570K @ 4.6GHz 1.3v.


----------



## StrictNine

4.6Ghz on my FX-4100 with auto voltage.


----------



## blue-cat

My highest daily clocks are around 3.8 ghz on both my dual core 6400+ and my 965BE. Up from 3.2 and 3.4 respectively.


----------



## d4rkr4in

4.8 on my 3570K using air, a V6GT to be exact. It won't even boot at 4.9, but that's as far as I've pushed any CPU lol

I don't use my 4.8 everyday, but I do use it outside of benching, curious as to how much snappier it is. And really, it is *much* snappier lol


----------



## drnilly007

24/7 I ran my i5 750 @4.0ghz but had it up to 4.2 but with higher temps than I felt comfortable with. Thanks for the opportunity to win a great motherboard!


----------



## NitroNarcosis

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?

4.0GHz i7 950 under water everyday stock 3.06

Good luck me.


----------



## gswetsky

Like Fett4Real, 4.2 ghz on an AMD 8150 Bulldozer. Runs cool as a cucumber!

Gerry


----------



## madbrayniak

AMD 955 BE at 4.0Ghz. with Zalman cpu cooler.


----------



## Snoman

Highest stable 24/7 overclock was 3.0 GHz on a Q9300. Not astounding, I know, but it was only using the stock intel cooler and running on a flaky Gigabyte P35 board.


----------



## x.clay

i5-2500k running at 4.6 ghz for daily use


----------



## Verxius

I haven't overclocked a CPU yet but im planning to in the future.
I have an i5-3570k at 3.4GHz.


----------



## blooder11181

core 2 quad q6600 slacr
from 2.4ghz to 3.6ghz


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Really sucks that this is for US residents only... where is the love for the international community!


----------



## granno21

i5 2500k 3.3ghz overclocked to 4.6ghz. Not impressive but it has plenty of power and pretty low voltage/heat

I have a US address as well


----------



## AndresR

Highest 24/7 OC is my current rig, Intel i7 3930k @4.8Ghz 1.385vcore, I was @ 5Ghz but didn't liked the idea of going 1.4+ on vcore.


----------



## meckert15834

Highest I can run is 3.0ghz on my Intel Pentium g840. Cant really OC much just up the BLK a little


----------



## TheGoat Eater

I have no idea with my highest 24/7 as I have gone through HW so quickly that I can't remember it all... with my 2600K I was running at 4.9 24/7 and it is fine with just ok air w/ a decent fan.

Highest OC non 24/7 was i5 670 ES @ 6.1 w/ FUGGER from XS in Taipei on a MSI Trinergy

Oh and for those that are mad this is not a worldwide thing - if it is US/NA it is probably done by the US Office of MSI and not worldwide HQ. Maybe see if your country's office want to sponsor a contest for your country. I think its great that anything would be given away in the first place


----------



## Segovax

With my current 3770K I use 4.5GHz which is an increase of 1GHz. The highest I have achieved for daily use was with an 2500K I ran at 5GHz which was an 1.7 GHz increase over stock.


----------



## chmodlabs

My highest OC that I was able to stabilize was 4.903 Ghz on my Core i5-2500k. With this setup I was using a Corsair H60, which surprisingly enough kept everything pretty cool. Currently I'm starting to OC my 2600k for better MC renders in chunky.

- chmodlabs


----------



## tsm106

Highest 24/7 overclock: 5.2ghz on i7-2600K.


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

With my 2500k I run 4.5Ghz daily, but my highest overclock I've done was 5.0Ghz


----------



## sn0man

2600K @ 4.5


----------



## lifeskills

Highest oc for daily use: i7 950 @ 4.06ghz

Thanks for contest


----------



## mxfreek09

Intel i7 2700k @ 4.4 Can do more, im sure of it, just want to get a full custom loop before I do that.


----------



## Evilsplashy

My highest 24/7 overclock was 4.8ghz on my 2500k.


----------



## Harry604

my highest over clock is 4.6 on a 3570k on a z77 gd 65 mobo


----------



## Hartk1213

My AMD 1090T was once at 4.2GHz but now i just keep it at 4.0


----------



## xFk

4.5ghz on a i5-2500k


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkwasny*
> 
> Answer the below question and you will be entered to win a MSI Z77 MPOWER!
> What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
> Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at.
> For more info about the Z77 MPOWER check out: http://us.msi.com/service/Z77_Mpower/
> Good luck everyone!
> Full T&Cs:
> http://www.overclock.net/a/msi-s-msi-z77-mpower-overclocking-giveaway-full-t-cs
> Entries will close at 04:59:59PM PST October 2, 2012 and winners will be announced and contacted shortly after.


1090t @ 4.1 GHZ during winter 

Awesome giveaway, tyvm.


----------



## mikami

highest was 4.5 but lowered to 4.3 for much lower volts/temps with an i7 2600k


----------



## kyismaster

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?

2500k 3.3ghz default - @ 4.9GHZ - 1.412vcore with ThermalTake Frio @ 60c 100% load during Foldathon...
~ 14 days and just kept it as that on a
Asus p8z68 -V-LX : Mobo component temp: 28c
Ambient: 28c

I repeat.... *4.9GHZ @ 60c ON AIR*


----------



## gotendbz1

i7 3770k @ 4.4ghz with 1.170v


----------



## Nipples

my Deneb (stock 3.2GHz c2) I clocked at 3.7Ghz which I used Daily, Though cooling problems have since kicked in.


----------



## MeSleepyOne

I have never overclocked before but really want to get into it. Currently im using a laptop with a Core2 Duo T5500 @1.66GHz. I have a Vengeance C70 that it would go into nicely. Thanks MSI and Overclock.net for the chance a such a nice board.


----------



## Sporadic E

3930k - 4.5GHz
3820 - 4.6GHz
3570k - 4.6GHz

Es


----------



## gui4life

My gaming rig has a Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600. Stock is 2.4GHz. I OC'ed it to 2.9GHz for daily computing. Still running strong 4+ years later. Slow though by today's standards.
- Kevin


----------



## MrBojanglles88

fx-4100 with crappy no name H/S on asus crosshair formula V got me to 4.8ghz...happy with it for budget build but moving up to a new system soon hopefully


----------



## georgerm

Highest 24/7 overclock was on my current build an AMD Phenom X2 555 Black Edition clocked to 3.6ghz


----------



## Starbomba

My highest stable OC is on my i3-550, chugging along at 4.62 GHz. Sometimes i do lower it due to ambient temps and massive BOINCing, but for gaming that is the speed.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

I run my 95 760 at 4.0 Ghz but I pused it to 4.5 for a day and decided to lower the voltage a bit to keep it cool.


----------



## TilTheEndOfTime

i7 2600k 4.5ghz


----------



## theonedub

I've taken my Intel Core i7 2600K to 4.5ghz for daily use.


----------



## jacksonn24

CPU: i7 2700k

4.8Ghz OC for daily use


----------



## muels7

4.1ghz on my i7 930, been running that for about 2 straight years now.


----------



## PiEownz

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 840 - 3.8GHz (winter), 3.5GHz(summer)

Can't really push it further because of the fact that i don't want to go over 1.45v


----------



## The-Real-Link

My highest OC was 3.99 Ghz (yes just that super bit shy of 4.00) on my E5620s at 1.35 core and VTT all w/o VDroop.
Highest 24/7 use at the moment is 3.6 Ghz from my E5645s. Could probably push 3.7 safely and maybe 3.8 but then I hit a BCLK wall so I have it backed down slightly.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

i5 2550k @ 5.0Ghz stock 3.4Ghz
i5 2500k @ 4.8Ghz stock 3.3Ghz
i7 3930k @ 4.5Ghz stock 3.2Ghz (will run 5.0) but revamping w/c since pump went down.


----------



## NC1llusi0n

I'm actually in the process of piecing together a system to handle much more power, still using a laptop that's dated by a few years.

Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.40 GHz


----------



## Valek

Highest overclock achieved for everyday use is i7 3770K @ 4.6Ghz


----------



## MichaelJustin

Highest O/C is 4.9Ghz on i7-3770


----------



## superbalde

AMD FX-8120, 4.4GHZ


----------



## Riott77

i7-950 @ 4.0 ghz w/ 1.248v, running 24/7 since january


----------



## bobfig

i been runing 4ghz on both my i7 870 and my e8400


----------



## srsparky32

Core i7 2600K- 4.8GHz 1.4v. almost got 4.8 on my 3930K but didnt happen. doing 4.5 on it.

also had a Core 2 Quad Q9550 doing 4.1 24/7, and 4.42 for suicide.


----------



## Cutomz

I5-2500k: 4.5ghz @1.312 Volts 24/7
Cooler: CM 212+ Push/Pull
Motherboard: Asrock Extreme 4 Z77


----------



## reflex99

had a 2600K that would do 5GHz 24/7

cooler: Cooler Master 212+

motherboard: MSI P67A-GD65


----------



## lolllll117

my highest(and only overclock) is the 4.2 ghz that my i5 3570k is running at right now. i want to go further but for folding purposes i am worried about high temps so i don't think i am going any higher until i get some sort of aftermarket cooler(most likely an h100)


----------



## brfield

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
*I have only pushed to 4.5 GHz on my current build, which is an Intel Core i5 2500K, but reverted back to stock for now.*


----------



## kartcrg84

Intel i7 2600k

3.4ghz stock

5.0ghz overclocked

Watercooled


----------



## bobclavi

i have a amd 940t clocked to 3.8 ghz


----------



## magic8192

i7 2600k everyday 4.6 Ghz


----------



## kremtok

My highest everyday overclock is on my i7 970, which is currently running at 4.25Ghz.

Thanks for offering the giveaway!


----------



## sunset1

my best overclock was the old 300a celery @ 450 where i got 2 modded slot adapter cards from california and installed mobile processors on a dual slot board. I found the place on pricewatch and the mobile processors were a guess if they would work. But thats been a long time ago I may not even remember it correctly. :> Thats the greatest total overclock but not the highest number. I recently did a simple auto overclock on my sabertooth 990fx with a 8120 that was running with no bios changes but the memory speed 395x it was a 3.1 gig. chip. Not much but it was sooo easy. Left me time to hack my clc cooler to support 2 gpus. :>


----------



## Ace_finland

and as usual just for US


----------



## Shogon

Highest 24/7 daily use was an OC on my Xeon E5620 from 2.4 GHz stock to 4 GHz on 1.28V.


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

24/7 overclock of 4.5GHz on an Intel Core i7-3770K


----------



## v1ral

Well mine a few months back on my 920 was 4.4ghz at I think 1.375 vcore, it was blazing fast. I backed it down to 4.0ghz nowadays, all is well.


----------



## bigkahuna360

I had my i7-960 @ 4.5GHz on a simple watercooling kit with a GTX 570 in the same loop. It was a 24/7 OC but it only stayed for that one week.








Highest I ever got before I got bored of my old 2550k was 4.7GHz on the same loop.


----------



## medtechgreg

AMD Athlon II X3 going at 3.75 GHz


----------



## johnny13oi

My highest everyday overclock is my 2600K at 4.2Ghz with a 212+.


----------



## Silveralien81

My current chip is running 24/7 at the highest overclock I've ever had stable (and cool) enough for 24/7 Folding ([email protected]). It is an i7 3770k running at 4.7GHz in an ASUS z77 Sabertooth under a custom XSPC watercooling loop. It is the backbone of my "Alien Command Post" listed below.


----------



## AznDud333

got to 4.5ghz at 1.32v, thought the voltage was too high so i went down to 4.2ghz with 1.165volts, im running a 3570k with asus p8z77-v and hyper 212 evo


----------



## 23hocke

My highest over clock was on a i7-3820. I got to about 4.6ghz and ran it for a couple days. Now I run at stock turbo speeds of 3.8ghz.


----------



## Falknir

My highest everyday overclock is on an air-cooled 2500k at ~5.1GHz, which will be transplanted to an MH10 with water cooling at the end of the month. (need more overclock!)


----------



## exnihilo

I am using an Intel 2500k.

My current (highest) everyday OC is 4.4 Ghz. The stock is 3.3 Ghz.

Thanks!

cg


----------



## AtomTM

Highest was 3 GHz on a Intel Pentium 4 whose's default speed was 2.40 GHz.
Great Giveaway. Thanks


----------



## viox

Core i5 2500K @ 4.4 GHz (current highest) with 1.28V running on a Asus Maximus Gene-Z. Stock 3.3 GHz.

Awesome giveaway!


----------



## gboeds

currently folding my i7-960 24/7 @ 4.3GHz (Jena's Hope rig in sig)


----------



## runeazn

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at.
well its ai7 965 overclocked to a i7 975 XD
so 3.33GHz, on 1.17v


----------



## gablain

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at.

Highest Oc for everyday use was 4.2 to keep it under 1.36v

thanks


----------



## Gunsrunner

US only comps suck, don't you sell your products in other counties! It's the world wide web for a reason.








Rant Over!!!!!!


----------



## losttsol

Intel Core i5-3570K @ 4.8GHz


----------



## esCob4r

i5-2550k 4.5ghz 24/7. I would go to a 3570k but I can't afford to get both a processor and a motherboard at this time.

I was able to reach 5.0Ghz stable on my 2550k how ever.


----------



## zubzero689

my highest 24/7 OC is amd 6200 bulldozer @4.6 ghz


----------



## icanhasburgers

Highest overclock i've achieved is 4.5Ghz using my Intel i5-2500k! In recent days it's been wanting more and more volts, bit by bit, so i'm currently sat at around 1.31v iirc!


----------



## zared619

Being a laptop user, the highest overclock I've achieved was 3.8GHz on an i7 2640m. Stock everything.


----------



## redmustang

Highest 24/7 OC was 3.8ghz on my Phenom II 955BE. Then my ram started to throw fits so I had to lower it...


----------



## Samurai707

For every day use on my 2500k, 4.9 is perfectly fine and folding like a dream in the TC








The highest on my 2500k was @ 5Ghz on my Z77 Sabertooth. Folding was a dream that day, until I got yelled at for my volts








My 3770k I only got to 4.3Ghz because of heat while gaming.


----------



## eternal7trance

For 24/7 use, mine does ok, I leave it at 4.3ghz with stock voltage. It's a 2500k processor. Any more than that and I would have to increase the voltage.


----------



## Archngamin

i5 2500k @ 3.6 GHz


----------



## Buzzerbro

Running a Intel Q6600 Quad core at stock speed of 2.4 GHz.

Will overclock once I get a waterblock installed this weekend.


----------



## Vigilanty

Currently running nt i5 2500k @ 4.6 GHz for everyday tasks (AKA Gaming







)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2516242


----------



## StormX2

Question
What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?

Now as far as Highest Ghz Rating my i7 920 @ 3.8ghz
However.

Next would be my Opteron 165

Default Clock speed 1.8ghz with 9x multi Clocked at 312 FSB @ 2.8ghz with Stock Voltage.

I could go higher, but I had Stock Opteron Cooler and I did not want to raise Voltage.


----------



## borandi

My 2600K in my work PC has had hyperthreading turned off and 2 cores disabled for about a year now.







How's that for overclock!

Btw, US only. Best to put that in the title. Kind of a bummer, given the international nature of the forum.


----------



## happynutz420

FX-4100 at 4.65ghz.....running at 4.5 24/7....will try for a higher OC once i get my 240mm rad added to my loop.


----------



## robertparker

A rather modest phenom II x3 740 at 3.7ghz. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## corrinthians

Intel i7 2600k @ 4.8ghz


----------



## Sno

My hIghest overclock that was stable was at 4.2 with an i7 920.

Always go back to stock for summer because of temps.

So been running at 2.6 for a couple months.


----------



## tallpaul02

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
The highest clock I pushed my 2500K to was 5.2Ghz, but then backed it down to 4.0Ghz for everyday use since I built this system to last me a long time. I'm using an H80, but started off with my old trusty H50.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Highest I've achieved was 4.4ghz stable.


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Mine is completely stock. Got the 2600k to OC it but I need a better board to OC it


----------



## mikysee

Running 24/7 on 2500K at 4.5GHz .


----------



## chris0177

I can only get 2.4 GHz out of my Pentium 4 and 2 GHz out of my Athlon xp2400. This is why I need new parts to build a better PC.


----------



## Nemesis158

my Highest OC was a 2700k folding at 4.9GHz. sadly i lost 2 ASROCK z68 e3 g3's while doing so....
the board still works, it just refuses to boot at anything higher than 4.5


----------



## YaMoBeThere

I am running a 3770k @ 4.0 GHz with an H80 for daily use.


----------



## Someguy316

I upgraded from a Phenom II to an Ivy Bridge 3570k running at 4.3GHz with a Zalman CNPS10X Performa for 24/7. Interesting as my first overclock though I did spend quite some time trying to find the correct offset voltage to use but I felt it was worth it.

Edit: Totally forgot the important info for this thread.


----------



## Tribes

Not overclocking.
Intel Pentium E6600 @ 3.06GHz
Wolfdale 45nm Technology


----------



## clark_b

Highest everyday overclock was on my Pentium 4 521.

Intel Pentium 4 521
Overclock - 4.06 GHz
Default - 2.80 GHz

:reason for edit:
forgot about my P4


----------



## Boyd

Intel i5 3570k
Overclock for daily use - 4.3 GHz
Highest overclock attempted - 4.6 GHz
Stock - 3.4 GHz


----------



## Spykerv

i5 3570k / 3.8ghz for daily use, essentially stock no voltage.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Intel i7 2600k / 4.8ghz


----------



## Blindrage606

3770k on a 4.5Ghz OC for daily use.


----------



## Cman1468

about 4.1GHZ, with my Intel i7-960


----------



## Penicilyn

I had my old 2500k I had at 5.2GHz 2/47 for a few months. Such an easy chip to overclock.


----------



## michaelkrauty

2.8ghz on my current laptop


----------



## strap624

Highest everyday clock, i7-950 @4.2ghz, on a MSI big bang X-power x58


----------



## Plooto

Edit: Don't live in America.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Best ever would be e2140 1.6 stock [email protected] thats more than 100% oc on a evga 750i, With a xspc rasa 750 360 rad kit. ATM I have a 2500k @4.5 with a tuniq tower extreme, both for daily use 24/7 and will be doing a ivy next







.


----------



## KyadCK

4275Mhz on my Phenom II x4 970 BE as a 24/7 OC.

I've hit 4450Mhz on suicides, but never stable.


----------



## Jayek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Been a while since I ran my daily rig with a big OC but it was probably a thuban around 4.7 on single stage. Think I folded on a bulldozer over 5ghz for a while but my ss started crying.


My god man, I saw Ronda on your pic and I thought I was on Sherdog lol


----------



## King Who Dat

2500k @ 5.0 on a gigabyte z68 ud-7 under a corsair H80. its my current chip and the best ive had.


----------



## icy22

Pentium dual core E2160 OCd to 2.39ghz


----------



## tanishqdubey

My Current CPU is locked (2.8 GHz Core 2 Duo E8300) but me and my friend did get his FX 8 Core up to 4.7


----------



## JG964

Intel i5 2500k @ 4.9Ghz on an ASRock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3 motherboard. Major upgrade from and AMD 955 Black.


----------



## liljoey112

Intel 2500k 4.2 Ghz my board wont let me go higher maybe this one will change it!


----------



## Tartarus Perses

Intel Q6600 @ 3.1ghz

That was 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## rpgman1

Highest was 4.2GHz on a i7 920.


----------



## Espair

2.8GHz on a 1.8GHz default Core 2 Duo! 2.8 is the highest this thing could go with my motherboard I think.


----------



## royalflush5

My highest everyday oc is about 3.8GHz, its a Phenom II x4 that runs stock at 3.4GHz, and the highest clock speed I got was 4.1, but it needed too much voltage


----------



## brettlaf

i5-2500k, highest OC is 4.5Ghz.


----------



## LarsL

My highest overclock was 3.85 but runs everyday at 3.75 AMD Phenom II x4 945 Stock speed 3.0 This would be great to win so I can get back to folding for my Team The Royal Navy.


----------



## PolRoger

Daily Overclocks:
i5 [email protected] i7 [email protected](HT).
i5 [email protected] i7 [email protected](HT).

Highest Overclock(s):
i5 [email protected] (4C/4T)... i7 [email protected] (2C/2T).


----------



## DJSticky

i5 2500k: Highest OC on air, 4.8ghz. 24/7 is 4.6 @ 1.32v.


----------



## Gen

Water cooled AMD Phenom II X6, 4.1GHz 1.47V was the highest 24/7 I could hit with load temperatures hitting 57C. Was uncomfortable running it any higher for 24/7 use. Highest Stable for benching was 4.3GHz, 1.54V, temperatures prevented me from going any higher while maintaining stability.


----------



## Swift Castiel

Highest overclock i did was on my i5-760 @ 4.0GHz @ 1.2V. Was a good chip. Since I have moved to my 2500k, i've left it at stock, which is unfortunate since it's on a Maximus IV Gene-Z


----------



## Xiphos

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
intel core i5 750 3.2 Ghz for everyday use

Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at.

Intel core i5-750 highest clock achieved 4.0 ghz


----------



## GIPrice

i7 3770k at 4.7ghz

highest clock on it was 5.3ghz


----------



## Nebacanezer

i7 920 at 3.9Ghz for about a week. I backed it down to 3.4Ghz and she purrs like a kitten


----------



## estabya

I currently am running a 3570K at 4.4Ghz. Was at 4.6 but my Hyper 212 Evo wasn't up to the task of keeping it cool (within my comfort zone) with the required voltage.


----------



## batman900

Long time lurker first time poster. Been on the Futuremark forums for 14 years but not many people reply there anymore.

My highest OC for daily use is a sad 3.7GHZ on my current AMD 8120. Any higher even with voltage and it starts to have issues. Maybe its the board or maybe a weak chip. Not sure but it still works great.

Awesome contest here, thanks for letting me enter and I hope to stick around many years.


----------



## rubicsphere

Highest 24/7 was a 3930K at 4.7Ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2122098

I've had Oc's in the 5GHZ+ range but never saw the need for them for 24/7 on some 2500K's (not like 4.7Ghz on a 12 thread CPU is needed lol)


----------



## Aznx630

The best I have managed with my I7 920 c0 is 3.8


----------



## CL3P20

i7 2600k / 4.6ghz using Tuniq120, 1.28vcore


----------



## Twistacles

i5-2500k @ 4.7GHz for daily use. Using an old school S1283 heatsink from Xigmatek, with the crossbow push-thru kit!


----------



## Whitehair

My everyday OC speed is 4.0ghz on a i5 2500k. The highest speed speed achieved is 5.0ghz on the same i5 2500k.


----------



## Methodman

AMD Phenom II Black 1100T (Thuban) x6

4.2 Ghz highest stable clock <-- 22 C idle 35 C load


----------



## Hackbit

lol im at stock with i7 2600k with cooler master Hyper 212 Plus at 3.4ghz, i tried to OC once but i got blue screen so i quit, im not good at ocing at all


----------



## xK1LLSW1TCHx127

i5-3570k with hyper 212+, pushing a very weak 4Ghz mostly for show and word processing =) The rest of the time i run at stock 3400 Mhz, good luck everyone!


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkwasny*
> 
> What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
> Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at.


Intel 2600K. 5GHz @1.4V.
Specs in sig rig.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

5.0ghz on AMD FX 8150 Highest
4.8ghz everyday uses on AMD FX 4100
5.5ghz Highest oc on i5 2500k


----------



## RhinoLyner

My highest overclock for daily use is on a i7 940 @4.25MHz.


----------



## sbartok45

I have my 2500k with a Hyper 212 Evo at 4.4ghz. It can definitely go higher, but I don't need it to go higher and like the fan being really quiet.


----------



## SonDa5

Highest stable 4.8 GHZ with I5-3570k with MSI Z68 GD65 G3.

At those speeds even with water cooling my IB was getting toasty approaching 105C on some cores when stability testing with LinX. Voltage was only 1.28v which really wasn't that high. I have a good IB CPU but the IHS sucks and keeps it hot.

in order to lower temps about 15C I am currently running 4.6GHZ with 1.2v on IB-3570k.

My highest OC with IB 3570k is 5GHZ, fastest with SB i5-2500k is 5.3GHZ.


----------



## ionstorm66

My 890fx-gd70+965 is running 4 GHz on air, and my 1090t+GA-990FXA-UD7 runs 4.4 all under water. You would be amazed at how much a power a thuban takes to run 24/7 at 1.5v+


----------



## Allen86

Q6600 @ 2.4 ... Unable to overclock on OEM board, building a new system though soon hopefully, this'll help


----------



## Vipervlv

Highest OC - QX6700 - [email protected] with Water cooling.

And now for everyday use i'm on a laptop


----------



## gelatin_factory

Quote:


> What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
> Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at.


I-2500k @ 4.8 ghz at 1.4V.

I'd try to ramp it up even more but the temperature shoots up 5 or 10C for every .05V after 1.4V : [


----------



## shadman

3930k @ 4.5Ghz.

Still cant get 100% stable above that


----------



## chas1723

I've managed a whopping 3.7ghz on my pII 955. I am using a mugen2 to cool it. Anything more than that is an instant crash.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chroniX

My highest ever for 24/7 everyday use is 4.6GHz with my good ol' sandybridge 2600k. It's running at 1.320v on air cooling (Noctua).

Definitely my best OC ever.









Thanks for this giveaway!


----------



## raptorxrx

i3-2100 (No OC easy OC'ing), it's at stock 3.1ghz


----------



## beetlespin

I5-2500k at 4.8ghz with 1.40v using 240 rs xspc water cooling kit.


----------



## ktester

Highest achieved for daily use = i5 2500k @ 5ghz using Noctua NH-D14 but i when back to stock after a month


----------



## ColdRush

4.8ghz on an FX-4100 and it was rock stable without too much extra voltage. Had an H50 on it.

It could go beyond but it required alot more voltage and the case became an oven.


----------



## accskyman

Intel i5 2500k, 5ghz stable but use 4.5ghz daily.


----------



## adizz

AMD Phenom II x4 970 BE 3.5GHz @ 4GHz daily use. Using a lapped TRUE120 which is still going strong.


----------



## griffulas

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
5.0 ghz
Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at.
intel 2600k 5.2ghz


----------



## guitarizt

2.10 GHz Athlon 64 X2 4000+


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkwasny*
> 
> Answer the below question and you will be entered to win a MSI Z77 MPOWER!
> What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
> Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at.
> For more info about the Z77 MPOWER check out: http://us.msi.com/service/Z77_Mpower/
> Good luck everyone!
> .


I got a Wolfdale e8400 running 3.00GHz. Stock is all it can do now and it can hardly do that.


----------



## rush2049

*What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?*
*Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at.*

AMD Phenom II x6 1055T - 4.0 ghz stable on air. I use it 24/7


----------



## jimmyhackers

ive got an i7 3770k (stock 3.5ghz) . Got it running at 4.5ghz for daily use but have had it upto 5.2ghz when i felt like pushing the boat out.

seeing as its a gaming pc i dont need or want to run it at silly high speeds/temps 4.5ghz will do me at the moment

my second "missing" gfx card however is a completely different matter :s


----------



## sausageson

Highest CPU overclock is 4.5 ghz on a i52500k using a hyper 212+


----------



## Powermonkey500

Highest stable was 4.6GHz on an i5-3570k. Hyper 212+
I probably could have gone higher, but that was good enough for me, for everyday use.


----------



## MME1122

4.5 GHz is currently my max stable. I don't really want temps any higher for everyday use, but I'm working on 4.6 GHz and possibly 4.7.
Core i5 3570K, Gigabyte z77x-ud3h


----------



## smokebaca

Highest achieved 24/7 overclock was 4.2GHz on i7950 was only able to achieve this with water


----------



## s1rrah

2700K -- 5ghz -- (offset) --- all day every day.


----------



## mgaggy

I guess this isn't really pushing it, but the highest I've gotten for daily use 24/7 was 4.2 ghz on my i5 2500k. When I have more time to play around I'll work on upping that number...


----------



## Nightz2k

4.5GHz for everyday use on an i5 2500k. Still love this CPU.

That mobo would be great for this!


----------



## Shpongle

i5-2500K @ 4.6GHz @ 1.312V (offset mode).

Still have plenty of thermal headroom but don't have much need for any more speed.


----------



## benpack101

I have gotten a 2600k to 5, although not stable. It is currently running at 4.7GHz!


----------



## Sparhawk

Phenom II X4 940 @ 3.6GHz - 24/7 stable since 2008/2009.


----------



## blubaustin

My fastest overclock that was 24/7 stable was a opteron 165 1.8ghz oc'd to 3ghz.


----------



## PizzaMan

Think my highest daily was my old e8400. Ran it at 4.6ghz 24/7. Highest oc was 5.8ghz on an Asus P3E3 Premium x48 wifi. Later sold the cpu to a teammate who broke 6ghz with it.


----------



## newbrevolution

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?

3673.5 MHz, I am now running 3.2 GHz daily / i7 920 default 2.67 / highest achieved was around 3.8~ GHz wasn't all that stable though and I didn't take the time to try and tune it in right.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Highest daily overclock is my 2500K running at 4.8GHz with 1.32v.


----------



## ShtKck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkwasny*
> 
> Answer the below question and you will be entered to win a MSI Z77 MPOWER!
> What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
> Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at.
> For more info about the Z77 MPOWER check out: http://us.msi.com/service/Z77_Mpower/
> Good luck everyone!
> Full T&Cs:
> http://www.overclock.net/a/msi-s-msi-z77-mpower-overclocking-giveaway-full-t-cs
> Entries will close at 04:59:59PM PST October 2, 2012 and winners will be announced and contacted shortly after.


For everyday use I had my SandyBridge 2600K i7 at 4.8. I'm currently running at 4.6 because of a heatwave and I've been too lazy to go back to 4.8.

I've never done a "how high can I go test" for obvious reasons.


----------



## importflip

CPU: 2600K

Daily OC: 4.8GHz @ 1.375v
Highest OC: 5.0GHz @1.40v
____________

RAM OC: 9-10-9-28-1T


----------



## blackmesatech

My highest daily use overclock was on an Intel i7 920 D0 running at 4.0GHz for two years.


----------



## Zig-Zag

E7400 = 3.7 24/7
1st cpuz link proof


----------



## DarkrReign2049

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?

i7 3930K
Daily OC - 4700MHz
Highest OC - 5100MHz

And I'm in.


----------



## Ironman517

My Highest was 5.0GHz on a Asrock P67 Extreme 4 Gen 3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2135963

I run it at 4.8Ghz for every day use though


----------



## MrDesu

I've got an old Pentium 4 Dual Core and an old mother board, so I haven't had the fun of trying to over clock. Keeps on going (barely) at 2.8GHz


----------



## Neskia

I use a laptop. Most I can get is 2.6GHz


----------



## solsamurai

Lol, I still have my Phemom II 955 at stock 3.2 GHz and only in the last month have felt the need to OC. This would be a nice opportunity to finally go Intel.


----------



## ghostrider85

My highest 24/7 Stable OC is my 3570k @ 4.7GHz using 1.28v


----------



## NoGuru

Highest is 2500K at 4.5 GHz


----------



## nolonger

Ran my Dual Core E5200 at 3.75GHz daily on 1.35v! Love that CPU!


----------



## Heartl3ss

3.9 GHz on my Q9550 on 1.3V. Still trying hard


----------



## kahboom

Daily OC 24/7 stable 4.75ghz on Amd fx 8150 @ 1.48v cpu 1.26v cpu/nb 2500mhz cpu/nb and HT, 250fsb 2000mhz ram @ 9-9-9-24 2t 1.65v
Highest OC 5ghz 1.53v cpu 1.29v cpu/nb everything else the same, never ran an intel chip before seems like they take much less for the same clock speeds


----------



## DarkPhoenix

1090T @ 4.2 for everyday use ^^


----------



## Myrlin

Intel I7-920, 4.2ghz


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

For everyday use I run my 3570k at 4.6ghz. 4.8 is doable but takes me a bit more juice than I would like to use for 24/7.


----------



## debobrown336

my highest oc for everyday use was also a core I7 920 Do stepping cpu @4.23ghz on asus pt6 deluxe mainboard using a corsair h50 sealed water cooler

by the way is this my entry or is there an entry page ...lol i'm new overclock.net


----------



## aas88keyz

Folding on an AMD FX-8120 16/7 @ 4516 MHz. The other 8 hours is turned off when not in use. Load temps averaging 52*C. Load vcore @ 1.39v. I am enjoying this. Would oc higher but it taxes my psu too much. PSU probably going to be my next upgrade.

Got one better I just remembered. Was one of my first upgrades. An Intel 486-SX at 25 MHz. I installed a new booster chip to accomadate it. Almost a plug and play installation. Went from 25 MHz to 133 MHz. That is a 532% increase! It was simply amazing. Because of this upgrade I was able to upgrade from Win 3.1 to Windows 95. Could it get any better?

PS I hope this edit does not disqualify me from the giveaway since it was done in the original post but I just remembered this. Just had to tell you all about it.


----------



## Forrester

highest stable was on my 3930k stock being 3.2ghz, the fastest I ran it was 5ghz at around 1.48v with 2 480mm rads to cool it.


----------



## terraprime

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at.

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2400 mhz overclocked to 3600 mhz with air cooling.


----------



## Jacer200

*Intel Core i7 3770K* @ 4.2GHz Vcore 1.090


----------



## feedtheducks

Highest is 4.7GHz on a 2500K but 4.0GHz on normal daily use.


----------



## NuclearCrap

For 24/7, an i7 2600K at 5.0GHz.


----------



## Multiverse

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?

My highest overclock so far was: Phenom II 955 @ 3.9 GHz w/ 1.33 vcore. I run this 24/7


----------



## Zybeon

Intel Q9300 @ 3.5GHz with a Zalman CNPS9500 cooler
on an EVGA 123-YW-E175-A1 with the nVidia 750i

Still on 5 yr tech, rocking pre-i7 CPU's on socket 755. Got money rolling in for a new build next month. Going water cooling and all.


----------



## Osea23

The highest clock speed I've dared for 24/7 use is 4.5GHz. Using an i5 2500K running at 4.5GHz @ 1.31vcore. Has been 24 hour Prime95 stable and I'm happy!


----------



## JTHMfreak

1090T @ 4.2


----------



## makol

Highest 24/7 overclock is 4.7ghz on my Intel i5-2500K with a Cooler Master V6GT.


----------



## mar2tii

i7 3820 (partially locked multiplier) from 3.6Ghz to 4.8Ghz 24/7. 1.43 vcore


----------



## nexus99

i7 3770k stock 3.5ghz OC'd to 4.5 ghz just for funs. Do not run overclocked daily.


----------



## MIGhunter

My current rig just changed and I haven't oc'd it yet. My old CPU as of this week was an AMD 7750BE 2.7 that I OC'd to 3.0. Now I'm running an i5 3570k at stock speeds of 3.4 (3.8 turbo). I will play with OCing when I don't have to work


----------



## EfemaN

My i7-920 hit 4.0GHz basically effortlessly. I used it for about a year, then toned it back to 3.8GHz on stock voltage. Needless to say it's handling everything like a champ!


----------



## McPaste

Currently Folding on a i7-3930 at 4.6 Ghz. I have hit 5.0 but can't cool it enough to see how stable it is when pushed.


----------



## auraofjason

4ghz on an AMD Phenom II x4 965 black edition quad core, 24/7 on an nh-d14 at 1.5v. Its default clock speed is 3.4ghz.


----------



## Anubis8549

I am a noob at this but the highest I achieved was 24/7 4.2ghz on an AMD T1090 with the help of a H80.


----------



## Sporkisian

Running a i7 2600k, Overclocked to 4.5ghz for daily use using a h80
Highest overclock 4.7Ghz
Vaildation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2473937


----------



## BWG

i7 2600k @ 5.0GHz with a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B that had a pair of Slipstream 110 CFM's. The chip priime95'd at 93C. Gamed cool and like a dream though. It took 1.4875v to get there.


----------



## G3RG

Highest: 2600k @ 5.0 w/ 1.465v

Current highest: 3570k @ 4.8 w/ 1.32v


----------



## admflameberg

On my I5 3570k I use 4.5ghz with 1.26v 24/7 I haven't gotten around to see if i can go higher.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2517888


----------



## _TRU_

everyday use: 2500k 4.5GHz 1.24v if i'm correct
highes clock: 2500k 5.0GHz 1.35- 1.5v can't remember.


----------



## Arkaridge

Shame this is only for US =[

My 24/7 overclock is my i5 3570K @ 5.0Ghz, with awesome air cooling. =]


----------



## xoleras

Highest OC was 5 ghz on a 2500k, and a corsair H-100. Stable 24/7 with 1.46V.

Crossing my fingers for this board, looks beautiful! Would complement the MSI lightnings I have


----------



## Hogwasher

Highest 24/7 clock is my sig amd 965 with 3.83 Ghz. just changed multi, stock is 3.4

Got an impressive clock out of a C2D E6750, stock was 2.66ghz....was running at 3.4 ghz 24/7


----------



## Hydraulic

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use: 4.2Ghz

CPU: Intel i7-970

Highest clock: 4.2, was scared of burning my only board...


----------



## ShortAlieN

Highest overclock for everyday use - 4.8ghz Core i7 2600k
I was able to bench it at 5.2ghz, but the volts were just too much.


----------



## zeiker

Pentium Extreme Edition (Pressler) 955 still kicking it after all these years at 4.14 GHz on stock cooling / stock voltage - roughly 680MHz OC. Any higher and the Intel mobo just can't keep things stable.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Highest daily use:

i7 2600k @ 4.8ghz 1.415v


----------



## Lshuman

3.9ghz on AMD 965be


----------



## DF is BUSY

*What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?*
*Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at.*

I usually run my core2quad Q6600 at 3.4ghz on the daily;
but i was once able to overclock it to about 3.6ghz but that sure didn't last long


----------



## kkorky

Fascists!!!


----------



## ElementR

I have my 3770k @ 4.7GHz


----------



## b0z0

I was running @ 4.6GHz. Bought a SilverStone FT03 case which doesn't offer much air flow, I had to drop to stock due to Matrix GTX580 dumping hot air in the case while gaming.


----------



## fuadm424

CPU: core i5 2500K

My highest 24/7 OC was 4.8GHz @ 1.35v, but I like to keep it at 4.5GHz @ 1.27v to reduce the heat output. Watercooling makes your computer into a space heater!!


----------



## Jpmboy

4.7GHz on my i7 2700k with offset. ASrock Extreme3 Gen3. Used every day as a family, "walk up" PC. 100% reliable (perfect 10 in Windows 7). pizza-finger proof stable.


----------



## Hammerdin

955 @ 4.0


----------



## Blackhawk4

Highest OC for daily use? 4.0Ghz
CPU - Intel i5 750
Highest OC - 4.2Ghz


----------



## Bugatti Veyron

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
AMD Phenom II 955 X4 3.2GHz overclocked for everyday use @3.6GHz.

Used this overclocked speed for video editing for 4 month on the hottest summer on record, but it degraded my CPU, and now it can't overclock as high as it used to or under-volt for energy efficiency.


----------



## solar0987

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use? 4.5
Please include CPU type: intel 3570k
highest clock speed achieved: 4.8


----------



## Frost

I5-2500K @ 4.5Ghz on my main gaming tower. Highest achieved was 4.7


----------



## awil95

AMD Phenom x2 565 3.4GHz Stock. I have it unlocked to a Phenom x4 and running at 4.01GHz on air cooling.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Intel Xeon W3520 i7 4.6ghz was the highest I got semi-stable, but I only use 3.99ghz for regular every day use


----------



## Jason4i7

Im on an i7 920.

I run it on average 3.6-4.0 Usually depends on what time of the year it is, and how much heat I am putting out.

1.36 volts C0 stepping.

Heatkiller CU3.0 block.

Highest OC: 4.4, not stable, but usable windows desktop. Crash after 5 mins of stress testing.


----------



## hoodlikegaza

I have my core i5 at 4.7ghz under water, using 1.275v. Just put this system together last week using an MSI gd65 z77.


----------



## leader_roy

I7 3960x from 3,3 GHz to 4,5 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518414


----------



## invena

4.2Ghz on an i7 930 with HT off


----------



## glakr

CPU: i7 980x
Highest Clock: 4.2 due to laziness









It would prob go much higher, but that was plenty fast and I don't have the patience to eek out every Mhz out of it.


----------



## ydna666

The highest overclock I have achieved on my AMD 1090T is 4Ghz (also incorporating a NB of 2640mhz). The standard speed of this chip is 3.2Ghz.


----------



## saint19

I know that its only for US but I want share my results...

Hightest: 6.5GHz on MSI mobo with a 1090T and LN2
2nd: 6.2GHz same MSI mobo and x2 555 with LN2
3rt: 5.1GHz with 3770K on air
4th: 5.0 GHz with 2500K on air l
5th: 3.8 GHz for daily use on 1090T










Sent from my Galaxy S II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GenoOCAU

Daily clocks: i7 2700k @ 4.9ghz. Bench at 5.3ghz, all this is done on a cheap motherboard so would be interesting to see what MSI's engineering excellence could do to these existing clocks. If I won i'd get a 3770k though








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518741

Damn this is a fine looking motherboard, if I got one id have to try out a black/yellow inspired watercool build. Also MSI motherboards arn't overly popular here in Australia so a good honest review of a great product could create a positive buzz!

It would also look great with my two MSI 680 Lightnings









Good luck everyone!


----------



## Socks keep you warm

AMD Phenom II X4 955BE had it running 24/7 4.1Ghz @ 1.48V


----------



## LilScrappyD

highest 24/7 OC was my i5 3570K @ 4.5Ghz 1.28v


----------



## hour1702

i5-2500k @ 4.0 ghz 1.24v


----------



## alex4069

i5 2500k = 4.5 @ 28 degrees


----------



## OmniScience

I run my x79 based Intel i7 *3930K* at *4.2GHz* daily *24/7*. This I find is a really comfortable speed for everyday use. Any more and I think it's a waste of power.

PS: LOVE everything about the MSI Big Bang! Just really wish they had an x79 version of it! The colors and features are perfect! MATTE BLACK board =


----------



## judi924

An 1100t @ 4.5Ghz w/Corsair H80 & aftermarket Scythe fans


----------



## [March]

mmm, [email protected]


----------



## MrLinky

Count me in! My highest daily OC was a tie between my i7 2600K and my golden i7 920. 4.5GHz with both, on water.


----------



## Choopy!

Intel i5 2500k @ 4.4 ghz daily!


----------



## AMD20x6

i5 2500k, 4.6GHz daily/4.9GHz max stable


----------



## Rinnosuke

AMD phenom II 955 @ 3200MHz


----------



## awdrifter

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at.

Core i7 2600K @ 4.6ghz
Default speed 3.4ghz.


----------



## Corrupted

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at

Highest overclock achieved for everyday use is 4.2 GHz.

CPU type: Intel i7 2700K/ highest clock speed achieved - 4.6 GHz


----------



## NostraD

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
5022MHz on AMD FX-4100 (current gaming rig).









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Highest clock achieved was 5.2GHz with same FX-4100.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Chucklez

Highest I was able to achieve for everyday use was 4.5Ghz. It was on my i7 2600K. Highest clock I achieved although was 5.1Ghz.


----------



## confed

i5-2500k @ 4.4. I havent even tried for higher at all.


----------



## nova4005

My highest 24/7 overclock on intel q9550 is 4.0Ghz @ 1.32v. Thanks for the great contest.


----------



## Struzzin

On My I7 2600K is @ 4.5Ghz - I have not tried to go any higher yet.

Thanks


----------



## spagnacious

Howdy!

2550K I7 @4.8Ghz stable. I am surprised to get this on a 1.32 volt setting. Runs at about 36c no load and 63-67c under aida64 Stability Test for hours and hours. That's with a puny Intel closed loop. I am surprised but pleased. Board is A$u$ P8Z77V-Deluxe.

Just bought the Mpower but would LOVE to have another to put in my Mountain Mods Duality case.

*** Wag more, bark less ***


----------



## jiYub

Don't overclock too much, but ran a AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ at 3.2 Ghz on air, up from 2.6Ghz stock.

Thanks


----------



## Bboy500

Q6600

2.8 Ghz


----------



## k4m1k4z3

The highest I have run for everyday use was 4.8Ghz on my i7 2700k - using corsair H100 for cooling.


----------



## akg242

no high the fast


----------



## Greygoose1

I ran my e8400 at @4.4 24/7
Now I'm on this a8-3870 @3.0 24/7 LOL


----------



## *ka24e*

*What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?*

Highest stable overclock = 4.8ghz @ just under 1.55v. Yes..... I am that crazy









CPU = 3570K De-lidded and lapped. Highest speed ever was 5.4ghz using ice water.


----------



## Bobicon

Highest OC I've used for daily use is 4.5 Ghz on a i5 2500k.


----------



## shesgotahemi

I've using my intel i7 930 @ stock speeds 2.8 ghz ;/.


----------



## mahiv87

This is the highest ive gotten so far.

Intel i5-3570k @ 4.5Ghz


----------



## hollywood406

I have my main gaming rig and a backup that are both overclocked (i7/920 and i5/2500k) but my personal best/highest achieved for 24/7 is on the i5 2500k where it's running at 4.9ghz 1.365v Vcore









The i7 stats are in my sig.....


----------



## Selquist979

Daily OC i5-2320 @ 3.5Ghz, also have my i7-2600k @ 4.2Ghz daily OC.


----------



## Papas

I5 2500k @5.0GHz is my highest ever stable 24/7 overclock. Ran under custom water cooling(first ever water cooled rig). Ran stable for 12 months and its still running at same speed today 6 months later for the guy I sold it to.


----------



## Shaba

I am only operating at stock clocks (3.3 ghz) with my i-5 2500k







I keep meaning to overclock at least to 4.2 on air but I never get around to it. I am holding out until I put it under water then I can run 4.8 ghz 24/7


----------



## TheSchlaf

I had a Core 2 Duo E8500 that I got to 4.2GHz on water. My current CPU is an i7 940 at stock clocks (2.93GHz).


----------



## ryanhirsch

_What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?_
My highest overclock yet was my i5 2500k run for 12 hours at 4.6ghz, on air. Or as it is now, 4.1ghz (stock voltages) on a 24 hour test.
_Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at.
_ It was (still is) an Intel i5 2500k at 4.6ghz.

Good luck to everybody else in the giveaway


----------



## xdanisx

i7 930, 4GHz. Had that there for a few months, and I honestly can't remember why I'm at stock right now... time to overclock again.


----------



## voodoo71

I run a I7-970 with a small 4.2 ghz overclock on it. Im not all that great at overclocking and thats what i could get stable.


----------



## Geisha

1. Intel E8200 @ 3.0ghz
2. AMD A6-3400m @ 2.6ghz


----------



## Creator

Percentage-wise : Q6600 at 3.6ghz (50% overclock)

Frequency-wise : 2700K at 4.9ghz (40% overclock)


----------



## ESOJ

I use an AMD 955 BE overclocked to 4.3 GHz. Which was my highest stable overlcock.


----------



## RussianHak

On my 2500K I got to 4.8Ghz Stable. Tried 5.0Ghz but when to 1.55V and pulled the plug.


----------



## pbaines

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?

I got a 5.2ghz on my 2600K at 1.55v








Have pictures for proof here.
http://imageshack.us/a/img840/3623/booyahe.png


----------



## zelyx

have my i5-750 clocked at 3.6ghz for everyday use.


----------



## slapstick01

I got my 3570K @ 4.8 but when i started stressing it the temps got scary.









I can also get my amd 8120 to 4.8 but for Boinc'ing it stays at 4.2.


----------



## Genzel

3.6 daily use on my q9550. Upgrade time.


----------



## sizzflair

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use? i7-930 at 4.2 with HT on... but had to RMA the board and now it doesn't like to reach 4.0 without crazy amount of voltage (X58a-ud3r)


----------



## XHyperioNX

*Highest OC for me was 4.7Ghz on a standard AIO Intel Liquid Solution set.* Was very nice, clocked a *i7 965 Extreme Edition* from _3.2Ghz_ to 4.7 stable for about a week, then I figured I leave my PC on all day and night so... maybe I should keep it around just 4.0Ghz instead for stability. I actually bought that processor a while ago from Logan from TigerDirect. Of course I did own a *i7 975* and it fried from the Overclock *3.3Ghz to 3.7Ghz* on a Thermaltake LC Set installed. Logan sent me the 965 for free since that was really a confidential CPU anyhow I bought. So everything worked out well and I sold the computer for only $1600 a while ago. BTW, that Z77 is awesome, while I drool I will imagine what things I'd do to it!!!


----------



## Hoodcom

Intel Core i7 2600K, highest I've made attempts on overclocking it successfully is 4.5GHz. Screenshot I took last year.


----------



## linuxfueled

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?

3.9Ghz

Please include CPU type: i7-920 CO/C1

Highest clock speed achieved: 4.3Ghz


----------



## frenchyaz

AMD X6 1100T @ 3.95GHz stable 24/7 using MSI 890FXA-GD70 and Corsair H60


----------



## deadkid

Highest 24/7 overclock is my Phenom II x2 555 unlocked to a x4 B55 running 3.8GHz


----------



## MGF Derp

2500K @ 4.8


----------



## CasperGS

Q8300 Intell Core 2 Quad Stock: 2.5ghz over clocked to 3.7ghz 1.4v at everyday, Had it clocked to 4ghz @1.65v before my PSU failed, now my motherboard is giving me issues.


----------



## Dou

2500k @ 4.5GHz


----------



## Axis24

2600K @4.9 1.38v underwater.


----------



## tortuaco

Highest OC I've tried was 4.8GHz on a i5 2500K with a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme


----------



## xechi

3.4 Ghz on Q6600


----------



## Agueybana_II

2600K @ default with stock fan


----------



## XtremePhysX

I'm in love with this board








getting 1 very soon







cant wait


----------



## Anth0789

i7 940 @ 3.8Ghz 24/7 since I got it. I can hit 4.0Ghz but I stick to 3.8Ghz for less heat.


----------



## Onex

Amd Phenom 2 x6 1090 running at 3.8


----------



## SammichThyme

I ran my 2600k at 4.62GHz because it was a volt hog, hoping to get higher on my next build.


----------



## Dazsinister

1090t 4.2ghz using a corsair h70


----------



## 66racer

highest 24/7 is my 2700k @ 4.8ghz 1.38v, proof in signature link

2500k did 4.8ghz also at 1.41 which i had before the 2700k

So im in


----------



## secondthought

just because I can, Intel i3 M 380 2.53GHz


----------



## Blueduck3285

"What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at."

AMD Phenom II 6x 1055t 4.0Ghz 24/7 overclock.

Thank you for the chance!

OCN FTW!


----------



## Classif13d

Intel core i5 750 running @ 3.2ghz 1.1v with XMP on a MSI P55a-GD65 ''Insist on the best''


----------



## Desidero

The highest stable overclock I've had was my Q6600 @ 3.2GHz.


----------



## XtremePhysX

CPU: i7 970
Stoke Speed: 3.2 GHz
Overclocked: 4.55 GHz
Cooling: Watercooling
Would love to win this motherboard!!! I'm upgrading to i5 3570 BTW


----------



## ChampionAkalias

mine was a i5 3570k at 4.2Ghz... still new to this kind of stuff...


----------



## Wheezo

i7 920 running at 3.42 Ghz (up from 2.66ghz) is my highest and also everyday overclock. Has been running stable without a hitch for around 6 months now.


----------



## `br4dz-

i5 2500k @ 4.6 GHz


----------



## Toader

i5 3570k @ 4.2ghz


----------



## DarkStar99

Highest everyday stable overclock: 4.8ghz on a i5 2500K at 1.38 V with a Antec Kuhler 920.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

i5 3570k @ 4.6ghz


----------



## Donkey1514

2600K @ 5.1ghz
3770K @ 5ghz


----------



## mllrkllr88

My 24/7 stable clock: i7 920 @ 4.3Ghz


----------



## solidshark91493

I only have a non overclocked Hp laptop.

It has a AMD turion X2 RM-72
And runs at a very low 1050.05 ghz.
Its old.. >.>

I need a power supply to use the good computer I have..

*edit, well it should be at 2.1 GHZ I have no idea why its so low or how to fix it D:


----------



## Flames21891

Highest I've ever achieved is the i7-2600k I'm on now. Runs at an excellent 4.8 GHz and I love it. Also, I'm really diggin' the design on that Z77 MPower board. Would look great when paired with a 680/7970 Lightning


----------



## Johhnnyz

I always kept my AMD Phenom II X4 940 at default 3.0 speeds. My motherboard seems to be dead so this would be useful


----------



## jRader

I have my i5-2500k @ 4.5ghz for daily use.


----------



## d6bmg

Again, US only. :-(


----------



## ali7up

Intel i7-2600k @ 4.5ghz for daily use.


----------



## protzman

never tried oc'ing! could start with this board to


----------



## Rambleon84

Never went for anything extreme but I have my Phenom X4 965 BE at 3.6 for daily, that's on air.

My tri core A6-3500 Llano that i use for my htpc I've had to 2.5ghz (iirc) but I have since toned it down since I didnt need the extra power and wanted to keep it quiet. It over boosts itself to 2.4 as needed but other wise cool and quiet at a stock 2.1ghz.. the chip/mobo do not lend themselves to easy over clocking either.


----------



## ElectroManiac

I'm not in the US now, but I'm a US Ressident and my family is there, so hope I can participate on this.

My highes 24/7 overclock was at 4ghz on my Core i7 930 using a Venemous X. I'm not using this overclock now because I don't need that much power, so I keep it at 3.6ghz, but when I need the power I use my 4ghz overclock.


----------



## benson733

Intel i7 2600k overclocked to 4.6Ghz


----------



## b.walker36

My highest is my current I5 750 at 3.7Ghz.


----------



## scaz

I had my AMD Phenom 2 1100 up to 4.2 GHz


----------



## Magariz

intel c2d e8400 : currently at 3.4ghz, had it at 3.9ghz. The dorm room I moved into is an "oven" so had to take it down a bit due to overheating issues









would love this board!


----------



## barefootboy

had my i5 2500k at 4.3ghz


----------



## Cape Cod

2600k @ 4.8 1.4125v For everyday use.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

AMD Phenom II X2 555BE ---> 4.2GHz @ 1.52v on air, (4GHz @ 1.48v 24/7)


----------



## ProtagonisThe

I haven't pushed my 3570k past 4.4 :-/


----------



## Jollyriffic

well, my cpu cant really be overclocked with my junk biostar motherboard
i have a 1090T at stock settings

what i have done however is overclock my xfx hd 5770
Core @ 1ghz
mem @ 1.4ghz
and all on stock cooling. max loaded daily with [email protected] normal load temps are 59c with fan speed at 53%

GPU-Z Validation
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/drrvs/


----------



## ssnyder28

Had a 2600k at 4.7 ghz for normal use

Currently have a 3570k at 4.5 ghz for normal use.


----------



## Jo0

My highest overclock for stable everyday use was 3.7GHz on my i7 920. I've tried to push it to 4.0Ghz but I could never complete booting.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Unfortunately I haven't been able to upgrade in a while. But I have my i3-540 at 4.1 ghz.


----------



## pirishboi

My highest daily use overclock was 3.6 on my Intel i7 950, but I have been inspired to go higher...


----------



## Lokster1

i5-2500k at stock currently, MSI 6950 unlocked and OC'd to 880


----------



## Eiko

I had my i7 960 just over 4ghz for a few months. Everyday use with a 60F ambient isn't the same as everyday use with a 95+F ambient, so my OCs are seasonal. Highest summer clock is around 3.6ghz with both the i7 960 and an AM3 Phenom II 955.


----------



## phantasmor

highest overclock I ever got with my i5 2500k that did not hit above 80C is 4.0ghz any higher and I started to worry about temps. I had a bad 2500k


----------



## coelacanth

Pentium 4 2.4C @ 3.1GHz.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> US only


This^


----------



## ridgey

Intel i5-3570 still sitting at default at 3.4ghz


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use? 3.4GHz, I've never really done much overclocking to this processor yet.
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600k Sandy Bridge
Default Clock: 3.4GHz (3.8GHZ Turbo Boost)


----------



## CudaBoy71

My highest overclock isin my sig.. [email protected] under a meg dark,,,


----------



## knd775

I'm using an AMD Athlon II x4 clocked at 3.15GHz. For whatever reason, it will not work at anything higher than that... It's not even an overheating issue.


----------



## skylinecalvin

Highest overclock would be on my AM3 960T, i reached 4.2Ghz but it ran to hot so i'm at 4.0Ghz


----------



## GhostRiderZG

Mine is a i5 2500K. It is currently running at 3.7GHz but I have had it at 4.5GHz.


----------



## iandroo888

highest oc is a intel i7 3930k 4.4ghz. temporarily at that speed until i get my water cooling setup completely set up and when i have more time =3


----------



## m0n5t3r

Highest - Intel Core i5 2500K - 4.6GHz @ 1.37v ASUS Maximus V Extreme
Everyday - AMD FX 8150 - 4.6GHz @ 1.3678v ASUS Crosshair V Formula


----------



## tom.slick

I7 920 @ 4.6Ghz for daily, best for it was 4.8Ghz


----------



## Redwoodz

Athlon 450 X3 @ 4.45GHz on air 24/7.


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Highest i had on my i7 2700k is 5Ghz with 1.45v
Everyday is 4.5ghz 1.28v 24/7


----------



## atomicmew

i5-3550, 4.1 Ghz stock


----------



## Z32

Highest 24/7 folding, i5-2500k @ 4.6GHz
13 Months stable


----------



## Valor958

My 2500K runs stock now, but when I had it I ran about a year at 4.0GHz. I lowered it for longevity since my last rig ran ~5 years solid before upgrading.. and it was fine when i upgraded so I sold it!


----------



## Gorki

I7 920 @ 4.5Ghz for daily usage. I'm fine with that.


----------



## sn0w

i5 2500k @ 4.8 on the rig below..


----------



## lillebusy

Have only done one and it was a while ago 

Pentium 4 2.4GHz overclocked to 3.0GHz.


----------



## DigitalWind

Highest Stable OC was 4.2 ghz at 1.25 volts on a 3930k Sandy-Bridge-E


----------



## Krusher33

My sig rig has been running a 1055T at 4.03 Ghz daily now. Folds at Fold-a-thons once a month too.


----------



## repiv89

I'm running an i5 760 at stock speeds, so 2.80 GHz.


----------



## Ferrari8608

For everyday use, I had my wife's Phenom II x2 555 at 3.8 Ghz (stock is 3.2 Ghz). The highest clock I got it to was 4.0, but that gave me errors without more voltage. I've also OC'd my Phenom II 970 to 3.8 stable, but I leave it stock 3.5 Ghz (with 2600 NB) for everyday use. I would like very much not to blow up my motherboard with its inferior VRMs.


----------



## Toastiekins

I use a 2500k at 4.6 GHZ with a CM Hyper 212 to keep it nice and cool. :]


----------



## lukesau

I've only OCed once but it was my 2600k @ 4.5 on a z68 chipset cooling with a Corsair H60


----------



## osoben

Highest oc was 4.6ghz But run daily at 4.5 ghz I5 3570K


----------



## GfhTattoo

Current rig @ 4ghz I7 930. Custom water cooled
Old e6300 @ 4 ghz abit p35 pro
e8400 @ 4.2 ghz on abit p35 pro


----------



## jhoyt82

i5-3570k 4.2ghz


----------



## Hatefly

Highest I have gotten stable is 4.6 so far on an Intel IB 3770 stock @ 3.5 I got it to 5, but it wasn't stable after a couple hours


----------



## ZDarryl

My highest OC recently is my C2Q Q9300 at 3.113 Ghz








Air Cooled with a Zalman CNS9500

I want to upgrade to either an i5 3570K or i7 3770k and a MSI Z77 MPOWER board. Would be great to win one!!!


----------



## bmoney9

i 3570k @ 3.5ghz. stock, i prefer to OC videocards


----------



## sixty9sublime

I've had my trusty C2Duo e6750 @ 3.5ghz (90% OC from 2.66) running smoothly since 2008. Finally starting to get that upgrade bug again =D


----------



## JimL

3.960 Ghz on air cooling 1090T back edition


----------



## Witchdoctor

I run my grinder / gamer at 4.4 Ghz for dailey use

Intel 3930K / MSI X79A-GD65 (8D) / 16GB G.Skill 1866 Mhz stix

Cooling Swittech Drive 2 pump and block combo w/ EK 140mm rad using (2) Akasa Vipers


----------



## GerroffMe

i5 2500k @ 4.8GHz +0.07v offset


----------



## TrollPhelps

4.6GHz on my Intel Core i7 2600K with a H80.


----------



## ShaCanX

My daily driver OC is 4.8 GHz with my i5 2500k.


----------



## FqqTBawL

Unlucky......USA only


----------



## theminsta

4.8 GHz with an i5-3570K on water cooling!


----------



## aznpersuazn

CPU: Phenom II x4 960T , 4 cores stable -- Highest clock for everyday use is 4.0GHz with 2.6 GHz HT @ 1.365 V


----------



## Xtreme21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkwasny*
> 
> Answer the below question and you will be entered to win a MSI Z77 MPOWER!
> What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
> Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at.
> For more info about the Z77 MPOWER check out: http://us.msi.com/service/Z77_Mpower/
> Good luck everyone!
> Full T&Cs:
> http://www.overclock.net/a/msi-s-msi-z77-mpower-overclocking-giveaway-full-t-cs
> Entries will close at 04:59:59PM PST October 2, 2012 and winners will be announced and contacted shortly after.


For daily use, my i5-2500k @ 4.5Ghz with 1.280v on the core. Rock solid!


----------



## Lefty67

4.2 Ghz on my i7 930 using a D14 for cooling at 1.3v


----------



## onnetz

q6600 at 4.0ghz. than dropped to 3.6ghz


----------



## EVILNOK

i5 2500k/ 4.5 for daily use for awhile. I've had it higher but with the HS I'm using right now I didn't want to leave it that way 24/7.


----------



## mgriffen

i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz
In an Alienware Aurora








Please help me get rid of my alienware, It is a dirty thing


----------



## mott555

i5 2500k @ 4.7 GHz is stable for me. I actually run it at 4.6 GHz just to be safe though.


----------



## luciferxe

My highest overclock on my 2600k has been 4.8 ghz.
However I run the 2600k 24/7 at 4.6 ghz.


----------



## H969

My high OC was 4.2 stable......i7-920, great chip! Fun OCer


----------



## spidey81

Currently running an FX-8120 at 4.2 GHz on a Gigabyte 990FX UD3. The highest I've gotten it is about 4.5 GHz stable. Using a custom water cooling loop to keep the thing nice and frosty!


----------



## mtbiker033

_What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?
Please include CPU type / highest clock speed achieved, or if not overclocking, what CPU and default clock speed it runs at._

i5-2500k @ 4800mhz @ 1.41v under load - I used offset voltage +0.030 and ran all power saving features. Ran it like that for six months with no issues at all.

my i7-970 runs at 4200mhz @ 1.30v for everyday use also









if I win this it will be an excuse to go buy a IB cpu!







:thumb:


----------



## Roikyou

Highest oc 24/7 4.4ghz on a 3770k.


----------



## rv8000

Highest 24/7 OC was 4ghz on an c2d e8400 with a thermalright si-128, can't remember the exact voltage since the rig has be replaced long ago.


----------



## bfe_vern

Highest is my sig rig @ 1.13GHz over stock on an E6400 w/ Gigabyte 965P-DS3.


----------



## RedScorch

Highest was 4.2ghz on a Phenom II 1100T, but for everyday use I have it at 4ghz @ 1.416 using an Enermax ETS T40


----------



## SPARC_PWR

I'm running my early 2500k at 5GHz under water with 1.375v and have been since the second day of ownership. I use it daily and have never had a single problem, hiccup, or annoyance. Pretty standard P67 setup with 8GB of RAM, GTX 680 SLI, and a custom water loop stuffed inside a beautiful black TJ07.


----------



## 05brando

2600k @ 4.6 ever since the day i put the system together with never a single problem on my MSI z68-gd65(g3)


----------



## Dmac73

3770k @ 4.7ghz / 8gb RAM @ 2400mhz ~ 24/7


----------



## beezweeky

Highest daily 24/7 was [email protected], x20 multi, 210 fsb. I've since lowered it to [email protected]

Oops I forgot to mention it was on a Phenom II 960T.


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

Highest I got on my 3930K for 24/7 was 4.6GHz using 16GB Dominator Platinum 2133MHz for 24/7, but I run it at stock 3.2GHz because no game currently comes close to phasing this processor at stock.


----------



## noobhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> US only


it's always like that on ocn


----------



## Ni Oxx

I keep a 960T at X4 at 4.05 GHz for 24/7, though it does unlock to X6 at this speed.


----------



## Mals

I had a Core2Extreme QX9770 at 4.2ghz and I now run an i5-3570k at 4.6ghz daily. Nothing too serious







Just using a Corsair A70.


----------



## duhjuh

What is your highest over clock achieved for everyday use?
4.0 ghz
phenom II x6 1090t
stock clock is 32.(3.6 turbo)
i have since backed it down to 3.8 for longevity


----------



## Shmerrick

*Highest OC 24/7*
Intel i7-3770K
Default: 3.5Ghz
OC: 4.7Ghz

I must admit I have not pushed the chip past 4.7GHz. Under full load I am already pushing high 70s C and low 80s C. I understand that IVB can handle it, but it just scares me to much to keep the system at full load 24/7 folding at those temps.


----------



## sherlock

I use my i5-3570K(stock 3.4Ghz) 24/7 at 4.2Ghz @ 1.25V with 8G 2133Mhz 9-10-10-26 1.35V Samsung DDR3.


----------



## whytekenyan

My fx-8120 (stock 3.1) is running at 4.0 ghz. Just started it folding today


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

I went nuts one winter and got my i7 875k (stock is 2.8Ghz) to 4.0Ghz on my CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ in Push Pull....it didn't bode well for my temps, so I tapered it back down to 3.6Ghz for daily use.

BTW: The MPower is probably going in my next rig regardless of if I win or not. Well worth $200.


----------



## lukex

Intel Q9650 4.6ghz


----------



## Xylene

Intel i7 950 at 4.2ghz.


----------



## jimmerk

i7 2700k @ 4.9GHz @1.388V Daily use at this speed love the 2700k WC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stekman

I run an i5 2500k @ 4.2ghz . Honestly not sure quite how to try for more. I use the OC Genie


----------



## hotdun

Intel i7 920 C0 @ 4.1GHz 24/7


----------



## SacredChaos

I5 2500K @ 4.8Ghz


----------



## yutzybrian

Highest I've ran so far is my i5-2500k at 4.5GHz. Should probably push it higher (4.7 would be easy) but been lazy about it


----------



## TheBenson

Intel 2600k 4.5 Ghz


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Intel 2600k 4.5 Ghz


Ooh, same here. My 2600k. just dies at 4.6 for some reason, but runs 4.5 just fine.


----------



## Poisoner

My highest overclock for daily usage was on my p55 build. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1385294. 4.4ghz and I ran into a BCLK wall so I couldn't go any further.

It was on an Core i5 760
I also had a i7 950 that I could under volt to 1.0 vcore at stock settings.


----------



## Pixelpusher6

Intel i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz and 1.30 volts cooled by a CoolerMaster v8 which for an air cooler is decent. I would go higher but I'm limited by my motherboard only being 4 power phase. Im in


----------



## mastertrixter

i run my phenom II 955be at 4.2 for everyday use. cooling with a modified corsair h50


----------



## Fickle Pickle

Intel i5-2500k at 4.3ghz highest achieved overclock for everyday use.


----------



## bosom

I ran my 2600k at 4.6GHz on an H50 for a while until it was just too hot during the summer.. now I have it backed off to 4.2GHz. Looking forward to cooler fall temperatures.


----------



## TheBenson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> Ooh, same here. My 2600k. just dies at 4.6 for some reason, but runs 4.5 just fine.


Mine just required more voltage than I wanted to push through it 24/7 on my d-14. Wasn't comfortable running over 1.4 volts for everyday use for a minor mhz increase when I was getting 4.5ghz at 1.33 volts stable.


----------



## jwalker150

My highest overclock is 4.8 with a 2600k. Seemed to always run way hot though so backed it off to 4.6


----------



## ja9219

My highest oc was around 4.5ghz with a i5 3750K (ran it for just a few hours). My stable overclock is at 4.3ghz(same i5).


----------



## Pao

I was happy with my speeds on my:

Phenom II X3 720be @ 3.65ghz

Phenom II X6 1055t @ 3.5ghz

I still run my 2550k @ stock, but have been mulling if I'll change that soon.


----------



## Un4given01

Highest stable overclock i got (seeing i just started not too recently was 3.55 Ghz on a Phenom II x4 940 BE sitting on a Gigabyte MA-785G-UD3H.

Tried for 3.7+, but seeing as my board's crystal is off, i couldnt get that high, lest my computer would not post at all.


----------



## ToothSlayer

3.2 GHz on my Pentium D 840. Zero overclock.


----------



## zBladt

I overclocked my Intel Core i5 2500K to 4.3 GHz, and i'm now using that for everyday use. It runs very good, and i haven't got any problems with it.


----------



## theemilio

i7 3770k @ 4.2ghz. Every day rendering and gaming usage. It isn't a huge difference, but it is stable and fast, Thanks for this giveaway! and good luck for all!


----------



## Pezman16

Highest 24/7 Stable Overclock is my 3570k @ 4.6ghz @ 1.22v


----------



## TokyoMiller

5.1 ghz amd fx 8120.


----------



## visionviper

My AMD FX-8120 sits at 4.5GHz for everyday. I had it running in the 4.7+GHz range of things but could never _quite_ get it stable sadly.


----------



## Erakith

I have been able to run my 3570k at 4.8Ghz and my 3770k at 4.9 ghz. Heat is an issue, though. Both have been scaled back to 4.5ghz for everyday use.

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## gswetsky

AMD FX8150 @ 4.2 ghz. My daily driver.....



Gerry


----------



## y2kcamaross

highest overclock for everyday use is my [email protected]


----------



## MichaelLovejoy8

I'm not overclocking. I'm using an AMD A6-3400 APU with a clock speed of 1.4ghz(2.3ghz boost) Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## RagingCain

Benching: i7 2600K w/ Asus Sabertooth P67 @ 5.314GHz CPU w/ 8GB 2133 MHz (8-9-8-24 1.65v) @ 1.425v
OC 24/7: i7 2600K w/ Asus Sabertooth P67 @ 4.850GHz CPU w/ 8GB 2133 MHz (8-98-24 1.65v) @ 1.225v

Current Water Cooling Loop:
1x CPU Block \ 2x GPU Blocks \ 3x 120.3 RADs \ Koolance Double Pump Housing Reservoir \ 2x MCP-655B Pumps
EK Supreme HF \ 2x Heatkiller X3 7970 Blocks

Benching Idle: 32c CPU / 28c GPU
Benching 100%: 61c CPU / 35c GPUs

Old Rig:
Benching: i7 980X w/ EVGA E770 Classified3 x58 @ 4.914GHz CPU w/ 24GB 2000MHz (9-9-9-27 1.7v) @ 1.525v
OC 24/7: i7 980x w/ EVGA E770 Classified3 x58 @ 4.400 GHz CPU w/ 24GB 1866MHz (9-9-9-27 1.6v) @ 1.425v
Water Cooling

Old Rig:
Benching: PII BE 1090T w/ Asus Crosshair IV Extreme @ 4.30 GHz CPU w/ 16GB 2000MHz (8-8-8 @ 1.71) @ 1.53v
OC 24/7: PII BE 1090T w/ Asus Crosshair IV Extreme @ 4.30 GHz CPU w/ 16GB 2000MHz (8-8-8 @ 1.71) @ 1.53v
Noctua NH-D14

Old Rig:
Benching: PII BE 965 w/ GA-790FX-UD5 @ 3.8 GHz CPU w/ 16GB 2000MHz (8-8-8 @ 1.71) @ 1.45v
OC 24/7: PII BE 965 w/ GA-790FX-UD5 @ 3.8 GHz CPU w/ 16GB 2000MHz (8-8-8 @ 1.71) @ 1.45v
Zalman CPU 3000 Cooler


----------



## curtis206

i5 2500k @ 4.3 GHz


----------



## kortana

I'm not overclocking. I'm using an Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6850 Kentsfield with a clock speed of 3.0GHz.


----------



## cmoney1

I'm not overclocking. I'm using a AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb with a clock speed of 3.4GHz


----------



## crysto25

z77 GD65 + 3770k = 4.2ghz 24/7

5.0 ghz achievable but it was barely stable. but OK for normal use


----------



## chino1974

24/7 clock of 4.8Ghz on a 2500k with 1.4 volts on a ASRock Z77 Pro3 mobo. I would love to get my hands on this mobo. I know I can hit 5Ghz and maybe alil more no problem!!!


----------



## Xinoxide

2500K at 5000MHz on 1.44v. Slight bump was needed to keep my memory operating at 2133MHz 9-10-10-27 with 5ghz cpu OC.
Current Motherboad is an ASrock extreme3 Gen3. ( still alive ).

The MPower would be a fun toy.


----------



## Sean Webster

i5 2500k @ 5GHz


----------



## Tom Lightbown

i5 2500k @ 4.5ghz


----------



## jordan199

2550k @ 4.8ghz 24/7


----------



## eXXon

i5 2500k @ 3.7GHz







on H67 chipset.


----------



## Chas07

Hello:
I am using the AMD1090T64 CPU, using the AI suite by Asus. My OC is 3724.45 MHz. Sure would like to win the MSI Z77.


----------



## grizzlyman

FX-8150, ran it for a little bit at 3.9 but I don't need OC so it usually just runs at stock 3.6. Never tried anything higher


----------



## 99Cookies

I've hit 4.4GHz on my 3770k but I'm using stock speed right now, since I really don't need the extra horsepower for now (3.5GHz).
Thanks for the contest


----------



## Awsan

Highest was on my 990x 4.6Ghz water cooled HT on and with all cores


----------



## Int Protocol

Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition @3.5GHz


----------



## broadbandaddict

I run my i7 2600K at 4.5Ghz daily. Well I guess the days that I have a working computer.


----------



## chewdude

I5-2550K @ 4.9 24/7 [email protected]


----------



## Matt-Matt

I had my 3570k @ 4.6GHz for 24/7 but I wasn't too happy with the voltage after a couple of weeks, it now resides at 4.4GHz.
I built a rig for a friend with a 2500k that runs at 4.8GHz 24/7 also.


----------



## Reptile

My 3820 runs 4.6Ghz at 1.28v


----------



## ndtoan

Highest oc for everyday use was my Intel Core i7 930 at 3.8Ghz


----------



## Wickedtt

4.3 ghz on a i7 950/1090t B.E. Both were alittle on the hot side if on prime but nothing to worry about.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Highest Stable OC is my E8400 @ 4.0ghz and 1.3v
24/7 OC is my E8400 @ 3.6ghz at 1.225v


----------



## BigHops323

Had my i7-2700k running 24/7 at 5Ghz under water on my Maximus IV Gene-z before I sold it all.


----------



## jakjak

Hmm, I'm running a 965be at 4Ghz... w/hyper 212+... using ONLY multiplier mods... but the default auto voltage seems to be at 1.48 v, so I guess that's what it needs... temps only run mid-40s even when benchmarking, so I assume things are ok.



My son's gaming i5-2500k is only running stock 3.4-turbo 3.7Ghz because I only have an MSI H61 mobo (rather than a z77) that is not set up for overclocking... HINT, HINT ... need a z77!!!

Benchmarks seem almost identical for the OC'd 965be and the stock i5-2500k, so no complaints either way.

jak


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakjak*
> 
> Hmm, I'm running a 965be at 4Ghz... w/hyper 212+... using ONLY multiplier mods... *but the default auto voltage seems to be at 1.48 v, so I guess that's what it needs...* temps only run mid-40s even when benchmarking, so I assume things are ok.
> 
> My son's gaming i5-2500k is only running stock 3.4-turbo 3.7Ghz because I only have an MSI H61 mobo (rather than a z77) that is not set up for overclocking... HINT, HINT ... need a z77!!!
> Benchmarks seem almost identical for the OC'd 965be and the stock i5-2500k, so no complaints either way.
> jak










Auto has _no_ idea what it's doing, do it by hand. If auto says 1.48, I bet you can do it with 1.45.

Also, 2500k runs on Z68. Pretty sure there were OCing problems when a SB chip was combined with an Ivy board... or was tthat the other way around...


----------



## evilghaleon

I've got a 2500k @ 4.5GHz (1.39v)


----------



## hli53194

Phenom II B73 unlocked to X4 (OEM Tri-core) @ 3.8GHz 1.65v.


----------



## DarkStar99

2500k runs just fine on a Z77 board.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auto has _no_ idea what it's doing, do it by hand. If auto says 1.48, I bet you can do it with 1.45.
> Also, 2500k runs on Z68. Pretty sure there were OCing problems when a SB chip was combined with an Ivy board... or was tthat the other way around...


Other way around. SB runs fine on Z77. I got a better OC with it. IB OCing on Z68 was not that good.


----------



## sumonpathak

hmmm......my highest on SB was 5.2Ghz for benching....
normally i run @ 4Ghz at 1.19v....


----------



## iGuitarGuy

4.7ghz on a 3770k with Asrock Z77 Extreme6 motherboard!


----------



## Colossus1090

What is your highest overclock achieved for everyday use?

4.7ghz i5 1155 socket


----------



## Sin100

Intel i7-920 @ 4.2GHz on a Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R socket 1366.


----------



## exousia

No overclocking here, just stock intel i7-920 @ 2.67 Ghz.


----------



## 50percentgenius

My highest OC is my current daily setup on my rig. I have an i5-2500K at 4.7Ghz up from its stock 4.3 Ghz.


----------



## Soullessone21

Highest clock for competition was FX-8150 on a Crosshair V at 5.9Ghz under water with no major modding and a crappy thermaltake 850w Tough PSU

Highest every day clock and loving it I might add is my Mpower Z77 with 3770K running 5ghz at 1.4V runs like a boss at under 70C under full load









Highest Server clock is my Folding server when I just wanna mess around 2x4280's at 3.77Ghz on 16cores


----------



## Shimme

AMD 64 4000+ at stock









I'll finally be able to start some OC'ing goodness with a FM2 build soon... unless I win this


----------



## stealthybox

- A friends i7 930 @ 3.7 GHZ

- My own i5 2450m at full turbo - 3.1 GHZ


----------



## charlesquik

4.5 ghz on my i7-2600k







))


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Both my Pentium D-820 (on an asus P5WDG2-WS PRO), and my current i7-940 (on a plain ole asus P6T) were/are at 3.8GHz. first one warped the IHS (temps skyrocketed after a few weeks, and I had to lap it down to keep it from throttling), this one is my daily rig (gaming, [email protected], media).

Would've gone higher on the first one but the temps let me down before I could. The i7 gets cranky over 3.8 no matter the voltage.


----------



## ChubbyNinja

Highest overclock achieved is a i5 2500k @ 4.5ghz.


----------



## aeonoscence

Highest everyday o/c on my i7 3930K would be 5ghz.







5001.6Mhz to be precise (48 x 104.2)


----------



## hollowtek

24/7 OC is 4.7ghz on a 2500k on air, with spring-summer-fall average ambient of 95-110 degrees farenheit, a/c is never below 82c!







I know it'll do so much better in a cooler environment. My poor chip.


----------



## Zerodameaon

Intel I7 Sandy Bridge 2600k stable at 4.4ghz for every day use.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Core 2 Duo E8600 @ 3.91..never could get it to 4ghz!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8600 @ 3.91..never could get it to 4ghz!


And you're running a E8400 now?
It was probably your RAM that limited you


----------



## Cykososhull

Highest OC would be 4.2ghz on my Intel Bloomfield 920. This is with hyperthreading off. I can't seem to get 4.2 with hyperthreading on.


----------



## jakjak

QUOTE
Auto has no idea what it's doing, do it by hand. If auto says 1.48, I bet you can do it with 1.45.
/QUOTE

wow, thanks! what a great forum... even getting good advice on contest threads!! I manually bumped the VID on my 965be down 2 ticks... (@-.025 each) in the bios to 1.425... so now CPUID (finally) shows 1.45 and coretemp STILL comes up at 1.475... bah, it still works OK at 4Ghz, so who cares. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## connorman51

4.8 ghz daily on a 2700k at 1.44 on water for about a year now, added .01 or .02 volts because of degradation.


----------



## RaDeOnNiNjA

Great giveaway!!
Daily Rig: i7-2700K @4.84 Ghz, 1.43 v.
Have got it to 5.048 Ghz, but the temps were higher than I liked.

Intel and OCN, my two favorite powerhouses!!!


----------



## MiriV

i7 920 @ 3.4 ghz 1.168v for 24/7 stable daily use. unluckily i could never hit 4ghz on it


----------



## vaiguy1

In a 24/7 run I got a 4.7ghz with a i5 3570k...air cooled

Hay, Im just a virgin OCer...I thought that was pretty ok.


----------



## staccker

My favorite was my E8500 at 3.8 on air - could never make it to 4.0 - need to get back at it

The 3750K at 4.1 currently


----------



## Sand3853

My highest has been 4.8ghz with an intel i5-2500K and a Cooler Master V8; it currently runs at 4.6ghz (all day,every day) with a Cooler Master HyperN 520 -I think I could push over 4.8 as my chip never gets hotter than 45 C- 50 C at load


----------



## fireclav

Fx 8120 4.5ghz H100 Water


----------



## azacherl1

My gaming laptop has a Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe that's stock @ 2.66GHz. Not really ideal to overclock a laptop :-( because of heat issues


----------



## lampshade9909

4.8 ghz on air with i7 3770k


----------



## ShaunW500

Intel i7 3770K, me and a group of people overclocked it to 9.8Ghz with nitric oxide was amazing!


----------



## WarMunkey

amd bulldozer (zambezi) at 4.8ghz with ram at 1888mhz. ram awesome till i decided to mod it hahaha! could push it to 5.0 with this new h100 since i was running at 4.8 at 60 celcius under prime 95 for 8 hours. : )


----------



## roguetrip

AMD 960T at x4 3.9GHz everyday use.


----------



## Radiantchild

i5-3570K @ 3.40Ghz


----------



## Chakravant

I managed to take a 2 core AMD Phenom 2 x4 B55 3.2G and turn it into a 4 core 3.7G. Nothing too terribly exciting, but I am new at this kind of thing.

Edit: I should credit TK421 for doing most of the work and getting me on the OC bandwagon. But for some strange reason, he isn't at his post.


----------



## AnAngryKoala

I'm running a i7-2600 at stock clocks (3.4 GHz with 3.8 Turbo). Cooled by a CM Hyper 212+ in push-pull.


----------



## ionut17

Everything is on stock settings for now









Gigabyte GA-B75-D3V Motherboard
Intel Core i5 3470 3.20GHz
Sapphire Radeon HD7770 GHz Edition 1GB DDR5 128-bit
Corsair XMS3 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9 Dual channel kit


----------



## Garabatos

i5-2500k running at 4.4 ghz for daily use


----------



## Danker16

OCd a Q6600 to 3.8 Ghz on a P5Q Pro Turbo lots of juice over 1.45vc on antec kuhler 620


----------



## Hackwagon

3.8 GHz amd 1090T stock heatsink


----------



## Novae

"upgraded matte black pcb design for optimal performance"

....lol

Anyway, I run a 2500k ES @ 4.8ghz; don't really see much more performance over say, 4.2ghz, but it adds a bit of epeen to my rig








Sadly, it only has a z68 Asus (urghh) board, and the blue totally clashes with the feng-shui of my black/orange rig.
I've always found MSI to be a reliable and competitively priced company, and would be honored to have Mpower at the heart of my system [/begging]

Best of luck to everyone, and congrats to the person who wins!


----------



## conzilla

4 ghz phenom x4 965.


----------



## DNytAftr

highest i can think of is my i7 920 @ 4.2


----------



## bkwasny

Thanks for all of the entries, OCN!! This contest is now closed. Please check back for the announcement of winners later next week. Good luck!


----------



## bkwasny

Hi Everyone!

Congratulations to the winners of this MSI Z77 MPOWER Giveaway:

hak8or
liljoey112

Thanks to everyone for participating and keep your eye out for some more great contests!


----------

